# S.O.P.A. (Stop Online Piracy Act)



## Dano (Ene 2, 2012)

http://www.fayerwayer.com/2011/11/ley-sopa-un-peligro-para-la-libertad-de-expresion-en-internet/

Para los que no saben que es, entren al link y luego voten, para los que ya saben solo voten.

Dejen comentarios si quieren. Este post lo hago solo para saber el punto de vista de la mayoría de los usuarios del foro sobre internet.

Saludos.

PD: Dejo la encuesta anónima.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 2, 2012)

Me parece perfecto...aunque es de público conocimiento que deberían cerrar Internet por completo, deberían dejar caer la red en su totalidad, ya que todo es pirateado...el 100% de los sitios tienen información pirateada, comparten cosas pirateadas...etc..etc

Asi que me gusta la ley, pero no es aplicable.

Por qué me gusta? porque si yo fuese autor de algo me gustaria cobrar mi platita por lo que hice, y no que todos lo tengan gratis.

Saludos.


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 2, 2012)

Ya había leido algo anteriormente, el problema con eso es establecer los límites, que se puede o no publicar, llegará el momento que nadie publique nada por miedo a ser perseguido, como por ejemplo, que yo me tome una foto en mc donalds y no la quiera subir a internet por miedo a que la compañía me demande o cosas así


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 2, 2012)

No creo que por una foto, se refiere más a la información, diseños, videos, musica, etc...

En nuestro caso, libros de electronica, diseños, circuitos, etc...

Supongo yo que no va a ser aplicable, porque requiere demasiado criterio...demasiado criterio humano el cual no tiene parámetros.


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 2, 2012)

He ahí el problema, cuestión de criterios, por ejemplo, si yo soy arquitecto y diseñé mi propia casa, viene alguien y se toma una foto en el frente porque le gustó mi casa y la publica en su facebook, yo podría demandarla alegando que me quiere robar el diseño (la simple sospecha es suficiente), y cosas así



> Por otra parte, y acá es donde SOPA se pone más compleja, densa y muy subjetiva respecto al alcance de su accionar, serán bloqueados los proveedores de servicios que no tomen medidas ante una “alta probabilidad” de infracción a los derechos de autor o propiedad intelectual. Casi como decir que uno tiene una alta probabilidad de ser alto si mide 1,65 metros, cuando en realidad no lo es. Con esta “precisa” redacción de la ley,* no haría falta de una orden judicial para bloquear un sitio, sólo alcanzará con considerarlo sospechoso*.





otro ejemplo, yo se tejer, compro una revista, hago una carpeta y le tomo una foto porque la quiero vender por internet, luego la editorial que publica la revista me demanda porque el diseño es suyo 









Y eso me hace recordar algo que pasó hace poco, el instituto universitario donde trabajo hace tiempo colocó una publicidad en facebook, relacionada con actividades extracurriculares internas, era un concurso para los alumnos, y en la foto alguien de una compañía de publicidad y modelaje publicó que debían quitar la publicidad porque una de las chicas que salía en la foto es modelo de esa compañía y por lo tanto su imagen les pertenece (la chica es alumna del instituto)


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 7, 2012)

Según esta noticia, los grandes van a protestar
Google, Facebook y Twitter cerrarán sus sitios


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 7, 2012)

Exacto...lo de la modelo es comprensible porque les pertenece por contrato...igual que si aparece Cristiano Ronaldo o Messi..

Pero en el tema de la carpeta de crochet...o la facultad...o wikipedia, o google, o forosdeelectronica...

Al fin y al cabo una ley tan genérica abarca mucho y todo termina siendo piratería...

inclusive hablar un idioma es piratear las palabras que otro inventó...

respirar el aire es piratear la fisiología del primer ser humano...o más del primer ser vivo...

dejemos de joder Yankeesssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 9, 2012)




----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 15, 2012)

Se congeló la S.O.P.A.


----------



## Ley de Watt (Ene 16, 2012)

¿Y acaso en cada pais de latinoamerica, no tiene proyectos de ley contra la pirateria?. Mejor presten atencion a sus padres de la patria, y abstengansen de la mala costumbre: estar pendientes de las decisiones y acciones del tio Sam.


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 16, 2012)

Vivimos en un mundo globalizado, la mayoría de las cosas que suceden en otro país nos afectan en mayor o menor medida, sobre todo en algo tan universal como lo es el internet, además, gran parte de los servidores se encuentran ahí


----------



## Facuu (Ene 16, 2012)

El sábado por la mañana, la Casa Blanca emitió un comunicado informando que no apoyaría la ley SOPA, por su siglas en inglés, si fomentaba la censura. Google, Facebook y otras compañías del sector se oponen al proyecto.





El Congreso de Estados Unidos decidió congelar la ley SOPA (Stop Online Piracy Act) hasta que se encuentre un consenso respecto a la misma, según lo reportado por el diario El País.

 El hecho se produce justo después de que el sábado por la mañana, en un comunicado subido a un blog de la Casa Blanca, se informara que el Gobierno del Presidente Barack Obama no aprobará la ley SOPA (Stop Online Piracy Act) si es que ésta fomenta la censura, socava la seguridad o altera la estructura de la web.

 El comunicado firmado por Victoria Espinel, Aneesh Chopra y Howard Schmidt, tres funcionarios de la Casa Blanca, responde a la petición de propuestas legislativas para combatir la piratería cibernética.


"Si bien creemos que la piratería de sitios web extranjeros es un problema grave que requiere una respuesta legislativa seria, no apoyaremos leyes que reduzcan la libertad de expresión, aumente los riesgos para la seguridad en el área cibernética o socaven una red global dinámica e innovadora", señala el oficio.



En respuesta el congresista republicano Lamar Smith, quien preside el Comité Judicial de la Cámara baja y es impulsor de SOPA, indicó en una declaración que su proyecto de ley satisface las preferencias del Gobierno de Obama.

Además, anunció que retiraría del proyecto una estipulación que requería que los proveedores de servicios de Internet, en cumplimiento de órdenes de un tribunal, bloquearan el acceso a sitios ajenos a EE.UU. donde se ofrezcan contenidos pirateados o artículos falsificados.

 Google, Facebook y otras compañías de Internet han declarado que se oponen al proyecto de ley de Smith y a otra legislación similar presentada en el Senado, indicando que ambas promueven la censura y amenazan el crecimiento de la industria tecnológica estadounidense.


*La ley SOPA no sólo ha generado anticuerpos en Estados Unidos, sino que a nivel mundial. A parte de las peticiones que se han firmado para vetar la ley, también se han organizado variadas formas de manifestación para pedir que la norma no se apruebe.*

Fuente: Infobae

Parece que ganamos 

Saludos,

Facu,


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 16, 2012)

Facuu dijo:


> Parece que ganamos



No hay que cantar victoria todavía..... las corporaciones del copyright van a seguir jodiendo mientras no obtengan un monopolio absoluto y control total del mercado. Ganan miles de millones pero suponen que podrían ganar..... TRILLONES!!! y les corroe la impotencia, esa ira que invade sus vetustos e inútiles cuerpos corporativos mientras ven que tanta fortuna evade sus arcas.... y se van a terminar muriendo de rabia esos pobres viejitos ponzoñosos... 


Pero todavía no se mueren. Y pueden ser peligrosos.


Ah: y los autores son simples empleados de éstas. Sin las corpo-rights todos seríamos felices y los artistas y autores ganarían más 

Y lo de la pérdida de empleos: mentira. Es mucho más la ganancia y por ende los puestos de trabajo que puede generar Internet, que la que pueden generar unos cuantos viejos apolillados codiciosos y sus hijos mantenidos.


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 20, 2012)

El Departamento de Estado de EEUU, junto al FBI y otras autoridades internacionales, ha liderado una operación contra la popular página web de intercambio de archivos Megaupload, que ha sido clausurada, y contra varios de sus responsables, que han resultado detenidos y acusados en el estado de Virginia (EEUU) de conspiración para cometer un crimen y violación de la propiedad intelectual.

El fundador del sitio, Kim 'Dotcom' es el principal acusado, y se podría enfrentar a 50 años de prisión
La operación se ha dirigido contra dos compañías, Megaupload Limited y Vestor Limited, y en estos momentos las páginas web Megaupload -intercambio de archivos- y Megavideo -visualización de vídeos en Internet-, ambas propiedad de las mismas compañías, se encuentran inaccesibles, como también lo están Megapix, Megalive y Megabox.

El Departamento de Justicia acusa a siete de los responsables de estas compañías de crimen organizado y asegura que son "responsables" de "piratería masiva en todo el mundo de diferentes tipos de obras protegidas por derechos de propiedad intelectual". Además, en la nota hecha pública se asegura que estas páginas han generado más de 175 millones de dólares en actividades delictivas y que han causado "más de 500 millones de dólares en daños a los propietarios de las obras protegidas".
queda por ver que le pasa a las cuentas de los usuarios, perderemos los datos?


*fuente:http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2012/01/19/navegante/1327002605.html*


----------



## Tavo (Ene 20, 2012)

La guerra recién comienza. La SOPA no va a hacer las suyas, y la piratería nunca se va a acabar. Siempre van a existir medios alternativos para piratear cosas.

Mejor no opino porque me es imposible empezar a insultar a quien se me cruce. :enfadado:

LEY SOPA...


----------



## NarXEh (Ene 20, 2012)

Buenas!



> Mejor no opino porque me es imposible empezar a insultar a quien se me cruce.




Estimado compañero tavo deberias de hacerte menos mala sangre, sos joven y le va a hacer mal a tu salud.

Hay cosas que nunca van a cambiar, como el tema de los "intereses".

Estas leyes son a favor de unos pocos y perjudican a practicamente toda la gente que utiliza cotidianamente internet.

Asi como paso con Megaupload, van a empezar a matar webs a diestra y siniestra pero hay otras que desde mi punto de vista no:

* Google
* Twitter
* Facebook 

Todas tienen en comun (deberia de averiguar mejor twitter) que todas cotizan en bolsa... vos te pensas que a estados unidos le conviene perder miles de millones de dolares (en plena crisis economica) por culpa de dos leyes absurdas que solo favorecen a unos pocos? si me lo preguntas a mi yo *NO* lo creo.

Asimismo, hasta el mismo obama se puso en contra de la ley (se nota que les perjudica) y hollywood le retiro su apoyo y una plata que le pagaba a los imperio yanki.

Lo unico que es de preocuparse es por los foros (el nuestro por ejemplo) y que tanta es el alcance de esta ley.... por ejemplo si mi pagina es de argentina y el servidor que la aloja esta en estados unidos talvez sone 

A mi gusto es otro mecanismo mas de restringir al libre conocimiento.

saludos

p.d.: llegan a borrar feisbuk y nos salvamos de la CIA y del FBI


----------



## lsedr (Ene 20, 2012)

No es factible esa ley en el 2012, debieron hacerlo hace 100 años, no ahora !! ya no sirve, es un estorbo


----------



## NarXEh (Ene 20, 2012)

Buenas!



lsedr dijo:


> No es factible esa ley en el 2012, debieron hacerlo hace 100 años, no ahora !! ya no sirve, es un estorbo



en 1912 no habian ni dvd, cds (ni medios para replicarlos ni nada similar), tampoco existia internet.

Si la ubiesen puesto en pleno auge de internet ahi seria mas efectiva

saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Ene 20, 2012)

[Modo opinión ON]

El problema de la SOPA es que no apunta sólo a la piratería.
Digamos que apareciera una ley que hiciera desaparecer toda la piratería de intrenet. Perfecto.

El punto pasa por los poderes que le dan al "guardián". Es algo similar a lo que se ve en "Batman, el Caballero de la Noche", donde se ubica a alguien (EEUU en este caso) como jefe de la "lucha contra la piratería" y con facultades demasiado extensar, pueden cerrar, bloquear, meter la mano donde se les antoje y todo esto basados en que piratean o se sospecha que piratean.
La Santa Inquisición de la iglesia católica (S. XVII al XVIII) fue otro ejemplo, y ya se sabe cómo terminó esa caza de brujas.

Más que todo esto se basa en los pedidos de y se articula con compañías yanquis dueñas de derechos de autor varios, muchas veces las disqueras y productoras de cine. Ahora pensá lo que puede suceder si los fondos de esos tipos (que siempre quieren más) se ponen a trabajar para bloquear no sólo la piratería, sino también la publicidad de las otras compañías más chicas... De golpe tenés un nuevo monopolio (oligopolio en este caso), pero legal y funcional con el sistema.
Si le das más poder al poder...

En fin, que se acabe la piratería no me preocupa, es más, me parece perfecto. Pero sí que se le de demasiado poder a un simio (EEUU) que ya demostró las atrocidades que puede hacer y hace cada vez que tiene la oportunidad.

El otro costado, el más intersante, es cómo se enfrentan el poder político y económico (el congreso yanqui y algunas de las grandes compañías) y el poder real de internet (todos los que voltearon webs ayer).

Eso surgió de un "a ver quién se la aguanta más", desatado por las protestas contra la SOPA (me siento Mafalda...) y la "huelga" de hace un par de días. Apenas terminado ese paro, el FBI y todo lo que él representa se valió de las leyes hoy vigentes para cerrar Megaupload. Eso fue una muestra de poder (del que ya tienen, no del que tendrían si tomaran la SOPA y crecieran). 
"Sin SOPA ya te puedo cerrar lo que quiera, ¿ves?". La respuesta fue rápida y masiva, Megaupload volvió a estar en línea en menos de 12 horas (bajo otro dominio y usando otras vías) y se mandaron al tarro las páginas del FBI, del Ministerio de Justicia yanqui, de la Cociedad de Autores de ¿Valencia? creo, la de Universal Music y varias más de las emblemáticas.

Estoy seguro de que (al menos en parte) el fin de los "tumbawebs" es defender ese extraño derecho a robar la propiedad intelectual (piratear), pero es reconfortante ver cómo el ogro de siempre cayó frente a otro y el congreso suspendió el tratamiento de la ley (por ahora al menos).

Ahora queda "elegir" entre un ogro y el otro, aunque en realidad no se elegirá sino que va a quedar el que gane esto. Lo único seguro es que alguien va a perder mucho dinero, va a haber una redistribución de poderes y (esto es lo más importante) una nueva percepción del orden y las jerarquías en la red donde las "autoridades" van a tener que admitir queel poder real no es de ellas.
En fin, a esperar y ver cómo se acomoda el terremoto.

[Modo opinión OFF]


Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Ene 20, 2012)

Me gusta tu opinión Cacho, coincido en varias partes. 


Cacho dijo:


> Si le das más poder al poder...


Mejor no digo como sigue eso...  

Saludos.


----------



## Ley de Watt (Ene 20, 2012)

Al que no le guste la SOPA . . . 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freenet

http://freenetproject.org/


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 20, 2012)

Cacho dijo:


> [Modo opinión ON]
> 
> 
> Digamos que apareciera una ley que hiciera desaparecer toda la piratería de intrenet. Perfecto.
> ...




_Una ley que hiciera desaparecer toda la "piratería" de Internet...._


La mal llamada _piratería_ terminaría desapareciendo sola si se eliminaran a los clásicos y obsoletos intermediarios.


----------



## lubeck (Ene 20, 2012)

Coincido con la opinion de cacho....

en escencia eso va mas alla de la pirateria... eso es o va a ser una guerra de poderes, donde como siempre el que tiene va a tener mas y el jodido va a estar mas jodido....

yo como siempre me mantengo al margen y tomo lo que dejan que tome.... 

y ya lo comente "Como un Ciego diria Quiero VER que le hacen a la pirateria..."


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 20, 2012)

Supongamos que todo el material digital que se "piratea" en Internet fuera puesto a disposición del público para que lo pueda descargar gratuitamente, pero se cobrara un impuesto (gravando a los artículos computacionales)  para compensar a los autores.


¿Qué pasaría?


----------



## lubeck (Ene 20, 2012)

> ¿Qué pasaría?


yo pienso que lo mismo...

el problema yo creo no esta en poderlo o no bajar gratuitamente, sino que las macroempresas como por ejemplo la Multimencionada Microsoft... dice:

a ver yo soy bien inteligente hago un software que a mi me cuesta 100usd hacerlo y lo vendo en 1000usd  me gano 900usd y me hago multimillonario, pero si lo llevo en persona a cada cliente me gasto 300usd y solo me quedan 600usd, pero como sigo siendo bien inteligente me aprovecho del internet y ya no me cuesta nada llevarlo a cada hogar y me sigo ganado los mismo 900usd y me hago multimillonario... y se olvida que toooooooodo tiene un costo y el que se ahorre ese dinero es ficticio porque habra otro que saque un crack y tomalas a mermar utilidades... y eso, eso no se la esperaban!!!!


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 20, 2012)

Por eso: hay que eliminar a los intermediarios obsoletos. Por ejemplo: Si los que realmente programaron Windows lo hubieran puesto a disposición del público gratuitamente, ellos hubieran ganado mucho dinero y no un individuo como Bill Gates. Y además: a pesar de toda la corporatividad de Microsoft, Windows sigue siendo una shit.....


----------



## lubeck (Ene 20, 2012)

por eso digo que es una lucha de poderes....

es tan facil la solucion.... 

esta prohibido subir software, musica y videos piratas o no piratas al internet... y Punto..... si quieren vender que lo vayan a ofrecer a la antigua casa por casa.... y que les cueste...

El FBI que trate de buscar bajo el escremento a todos los bin ladens ficticios del mundo, y se dedique a lamer el trasero de su presidente.... 

y creo que me veo en moderacion...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 20, 2012)

Y por qué? Es una opinión, y no has cometido infracción.....



Como dices: el problema real es un pequeño grupo de personas..... y la solución es bien simple....











Comprar original para que ellos y toda su descendencia estén lozanos y rechonchitos forever


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 20, 2012)

PD.: 









Todo es tu culpa, piratería!!!


----------



## fernandob (Ene 20, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Me parece perfecto...aunque es de público conocimiento que deberían cerrar Internet por completo, deberían dejar caer la red en su totalidad, ya que todo es pirateado...el 100% de los sitios tienen información pirateada, comparten cosas pirateadas...etc..etc
> 
> Asi que me gusta la ley, pero no es aplicable.
> 
> ...


+1 eso es RESPETO...........................pero ..........


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 20, 2012)

_Pusiste "pero", pero ya te estaba respondiendo..... _


FernandoB.... no dejes que las malas experiencias vividas por culpa de algunos HDP te nublen..... 


Supongamos: 

- Paranoico, sobreproteges tu obra, y de éste modo sólo permites que llegue a un reducido círculo de personas, el 50% te cag..... joroba.

- La expones libremente, el 50% te perjudica, pero el 50% de un universo muuuucho más amplio te apoya económicamente. 

PD.: Viste el video?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 20, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...l25559l0l35404l3l3l0l0l0l0l565l1565l4-1.2l3l0


----------



## fernandob (Ene 20, 2012)

estoy escuchando este ultimo video , pero te contare unas cosas:

el que gana la plata es el que hizo el sanatorio, no el medico .
el que gana la plata es el empresario que se arriesga, que tiene que manejar MUCHAS COSAS A AL VEZ, no vos , el tecnico que esta atras reparando las maquinas.

la realidad del mundo es una , y no es irrazonable, este tipo de el video esta construyendo algo, me parece ok, veremso como le resulta.

fijate una cosa.
si yo te digo que tiene derecho el tipo que hace un programa en cobrar lo que el considere tengo razon, y no le costo 300 U$, le costo muchisimo mas de inversion inicial.
lo mismo que si una empresa o un tipo hace una vacuna, o una semilla que dara alimento a millones.

pero si yo te digo que ese inventor es un HDP que amasa fortunas y que ata a la gente , con su producto, que no lo vende en paises pobres por que quiere ganar mucho , que podria ser millonario con solo cobrar 1 $ por vacuna.
tambien tengo razon.

y si te digo que los paises deberian copiarlo y hacerlo para brindarle eso a su gente tengo razon.
y si te digo que hay que respetar a el que creo eso, por que si no lo hubiese creado no existiria y no habria posibilidad de nada, tengo razon tambien .

sabes que te estoy mostrando ?? que el ser humano es muy complejo , para empezar es capaz de crear argumentos para cualquier cosa, para justificar el hacerlo y tambien para justificar el no hacerlo, y tambien para justificar el hacerlo a medias.
Tambien el ser humano es una rata: adaptable, que siempre encunetra el camino, el agujero para sacar provecho , siempre observara como pones la trampa y aprendera a evadirla.

de este modo es IMPOSIBLE hacer una ley generica.
pero acabo de mencionar UNA LEY y eso no deberia hacerlo sin antes dar el paso previo :
EDUCAR.
por que vos no haces una ley que castigue las acciones que vos haces, y asi has sido educado, eso seria ridiculo:
que te eduquen a festejar la navidad y luego hagan una ley que te castigue por festejarlas.
es absurdo.
y nosotros somos educados para siempre sobrevivir, para superar obstaculos, apra justificarnos y asi lograr nuestros deseos, para ser capitalistas convenientes, o comunistas convenientes, o hippies por que nos conviene.

*ENTONCES QUE ???? *
*primero hacer normas de conducta, y que todos las respetemos, que todos nos movamos con ellas y luego si LEYES que castiguen a quien no las respete.*


te dare un ejemplo:
de que sirve que protejan a una gran empresa pero no protegen a un creador solitario .
normas, educacion PARA TODOS, si decis que cuando alguien crea o inventa o hace algo debe cobrar 1 $ o un centavo de derechos pues asi sera, sea SONY MIUSIC o sea "FOGONAZO " .
si sabes que hay una educacion, hay normas, y LEYES QUE LAS HACEN RESPETAR pues vos sabes que asi es, sabes, te sentis tranquilo que si vos inventaste xxx cosa , pues sera tu nombre el que dira que vos lo inventaste , quizas trabajando en la empresa YYYY pero fuiste vos.
y vos cobraras ese centavo por cada producto.
y sabiendo que eso es asi y se respeta, pues si queres te dedicas a inventar y si no te gusta, pues no te dedicas a inventar nada, dedicate a ginecologo.

pero la realidad de este mundo , de las leyes, de el comercio, de la educacion humana es que es una selva, que si vos trabajas y ahorras puede venir un vago y cuaqndo dormis TE ROBARA, y tambien pasara que si trabajas mucho y acumulas riquezas o estudias muchisimo y descubris algo , quizas quieras que cada persona en este mundo te adore como a Dios, o puede ser que mucha gente quiera acercarse a vos para robarte, para aprovecharse de vos y cada una de esas posibilidades reales te cambia y te deforma .

y por que el ser humano ES ASI es que simplemente (ya existe *en teoria*) las reglas, la educacion y las leyes para hacer respetar eso .





DOSMETROS dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...l25559l0l35404l3l3l0l0l0l0l565l1565l4-1.2l3l0


 
tambien lo acabo de ver 2M , si , a eso me refiero:
a la complejidad humana.
a que lo que beneficia a unos perjudica a otros.
y de que mucha gente mientras te dice que te ayuuda esta pensando como jorobarte, y eso , eso es EDUCACION  y falta de castigo.

eso es un juego que juega la raza humana entre ellos:
a vivir engañandose, a vivir robandose , a vivir trampeandose.

no importa si haces la ley SOPA o PURE , o la ley PUCHERO.
al dia siguiente estaran miles, millones de chantas estudiandola a ver como sacarle provecho......
miento, mientras la escribian ya estaban viendo como sacarle provecho.


----------



## Dano (Ene 20, 2012)

El problema y el crecimiento de la piratería surge por la falta de previsión y visión en los vendedores de productos de internet.
La red día a día cambia, muta, se transforma gracias a los mismos usuarios que navegan en ella, las redes sociales son un ejemplo, hoy en día cualquier usuario promedio le dedica unos minutos al día a revisar su facebook, antes me acuerdo que para buscar información usabas el Encarta ahora es todo Wikipedia.

Todo avanza y cambia el problema es que los vendedores deben prever éste cambio y acomodarse para ofrecer un buen servicio.

La piratería se debe dividir en dos partes, la piratería de software y la piratería de media (videos, musica etc) que creo que son los dos bloques mas importantes que la sufren.

Como aficionado y aprendiz de ingeniería inversa de software y seguridad, tengo el placer de conocer los distintos sistemas de seguridad que se utilizan para evitar la piratería, desde ofuscadores de código hasta llaves de hardware.
Muchos dirán que la seguridad en software es inecesaria total lo crackean igual y bla bla, pero en ésto están muy equivocados, el problema es que los programadores son unos ratones y no quieren invertir en el tema.
Si el sistema de seguridad es bueno temporalmente el programa es completamente inmune, pero como siempre van a salir herramientas que permitan violar la seguridad.

Aquí es cuando deben aparecer los vendedores, el software debe ser constantemente actualizado al igual que su sistema de seguridad, cuando digo actualizado es renovado, que realmente el cliente y los crackers deseen esa nueva version, tiene que ser lo suficientemente buena para que la anterior quede completamente obsoleta y ni siquiera se tomen el trabajo de mirarla.

Un gran problema viendo la cantidad de software mediocre que da vueltas por la red.

Sobre el tema Media creo que aqui cambió radicalmente con los años, las empresas de la música hoy en día ya no ganan dinero con la venta de discos sino con los toques en vivo. Cualquier disco que graben, la banda debe dejar un porcentaje de dinero a la discográfica.
Los toques en vivo debido a la masiva difusión que sucede llenan muchísimo mas que antes.

Hay negocios que con el rumbo que está tomando internet los beneficia y hay otros que no los beneficia tanto, el problema es que todos quieren ganar mas invirtiendo lo menos posibles y se pelean por "la pole"


----------



## fernandob (Ene 20, 2012)

sp_27 dijo:


> He ahí el problema, cuestión de criterios, por ejemplo, si yo soy arquitecto y diseñé mi propia casa, viene alguien y se toma una foto en el frente porque le gustó mi casa y la publica en su facebook, yo podría demandarla alegando que me quiere robar el diseño (la simple sospecha es suficiente), y cosas así
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
me gusta SP :
has dado buenos ejemplos de la complejidad del el asunto .
pero no es por que sea complejo, no.
es por que la gente es compleja , es viva, es chanta y en seguida saca provecho de las cosas, como este ejemplo de la compañia de publicidad, que lo unico que falta es que no permita que saquen fotos familiares.
pero es asi:
haces una ley y siempre alguno quedara bien parado y otro mal parado , siempre habra quien tuerza las cosas y siempre para su beneficio.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 20, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> de que sirve que protejan a una gran empresa pero no protegen a un creador solitario .





El problema es que: las leyes, en el marco jurídico de esta  actualidad, no protegen al creador solitario, ni mucho menos. Protegen al que tiene dinero. 


Tú quieres que la gente actúe correctamente porque sí; eso es difícil..... bastante difícil. Sólo de manera lógica se logrará un panorama en el que se pueda trabajar con cierta comodidad. Tú sabes como es el ser humano, yo lo sé. Y ninguna ley impedirá que haga lo que quiera hacer. Pregúntale a Muamar el Gadafi..... el era la ley.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 20, 2012)

quisiera decir que muy interesantes sus opiniones pero la verdad no las lei todas, pero quiero decir mi opinion (que no pasa de ser una simple opinion), que es lo que piratean? pues contenido que de algun modo sera publico, pienso que el cine deberia de dedicarse a hacer cine no a vender copias de peliculas, los musicos a hacer musica no a vender musica, los autores a escribir...
el esquema de las cosas se ha modificado como se ha modificado a lo largo de la implementacion de las tecnologias y es tiempo de que nuestra manera de pensar cambie tambien, almenos yo, compro libros originales para que el autor siga escribiendo, o de perdida me los firme, voy al cine, porque se ve mejor, y compro discos por las ventajas que estos tienen, y no solo eso, hace tiempo que compro menos discos y voy a mas conciertos y eso me parece mejor, la mayoria de los autores y musicos que me agradan regalan su obra por internet porque saben que asi tienen un publico que puede proveerles mas que un certificado en la pared por miles de copias vendidas, la pirateria ya no existe, solo los ambiciosos


----------



## capitanp (Ene 20, 2012)




----------



## fernandob (Ene 20, 2012)

sp_27 dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fvwoHKj6cs


 
ves, este video tambien recien lo veo, estoy mirando todos.
y es coincidente con lo que digo:

un grupo de poder quiere manejar todo , quieren sacar provecho, pueden hacer una ley para que la cosa sea JUSTA pero no , la cosa es sacar provecho.
y si No haces nada , pues, que lo hemso visto aca en el foro .
si, cuantas veces viene un ignorante estupido y feliz a poner:
"hola, soy nuevo, vengo a poner "un aporte " de un diseño :
y pone algo , un circuito que copio de otra pagina .............:enfadado:

y si no nos damos cuenta queda como un amigo que comparte.
es mas, muchas veces NI SIQUIERA COMPRENDEN LO QUE HACEN, eso es la ignorancia y la mala educacion.

pero , viendo este video y recordando un poco la historia de la humanidad, prefiero que la cosa vaya como la evolucion: a prueba y error natural y no que sea "manejada por unos pocos " y mas con el sistema de "control poblacional o censura ".

no .
TODO se soluciona como dije:
primero EDUCACION y luego se sigue.


----------



## Dano (Ene 20, 2012)

capitanp dijo:


>



80 + 31 = 111
65 + 101 = 166


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 20, 2012)

Wow.... se divirtieron mucho la noche del 18.,.... porque el 19 aparecieron muchos más....


----------



## fernandob (Ene 20, 2012)

Cacho dijo:


> [Modo opinión ON]
> 
> El problema de la SOPA es que no apunta sólo a la piratería.
> Digamos que apareciera una ley que hiciera desaparecer toda la piratería de intrenet. Perfecto.
> ...


 
algo parecido a lo que hizo bush ??? excusado con el terrible atentado a las torres gemelas que beneficio a tantos de su gobierno ?????

.
.

.
.

.ya me habia ido a acostar pero me di cuenta de algo:

el tema es DONDE NACE LA COSA ?? , si tenes un hijo de una bruja y un hombre lobo seguro nacera un monstruo.
y donde sale la ley SOPA ?? 
se debate entre politicos y la escribieron empresarios.
que esperaban ??? 
cada uno metio su renglon en el cual  pone su ventaja.

y de nuevo surge un sueño que hace mucho tuve, que era para mi solucion a muchas csoas:
que las leyes NO SE ESCRIBAN Y CASI NI SE DECIDAN entre politicos.
estas cosas, que si son un problema:
derechos en internet, pero a su vez mantener la libertad, y tambien el derecho de los demas.
todo esto deberia ser discutido, y salir ideas de las distintas universidades de todo el mundo , y tambien los involucrados, discutir los temas y que de todo eso salga algo .
Pero de toda la gente, y lo representativo y inteligente son las universidades de todo el mundo .

no un grupo de politicos acostumbrados a "la cometa" y a querer manejar, manipular y dominar.

en miles de temas las cosas deberian salir de la gente, de lugares abiertos, donde la impunidad y la chantada sea imposible.
y eso se vuelve IMPOSIBLE si es abierto y si son muchas personas y conocidas, como ser debates en universidades, gente que se conoce, universidades de todo el mundo buscando normas que sean justas, mostrandose la cara , por internet, debatiendo con inteligencia y con argumentos, buscando soluciones .

la chantada y las malas leyes SE VUELVEN POSIBLES cuando se discuten a puertas cerradas en una oficina , en una mesa con 5 o 15 empresarios que entraron al edificio a escondidas y se van tambien a escondidas.
por eso esta ley SOPA , como tantas leyes e intentos de leyes son , cuando uno las lee tranquilo una barbaridad y un abuso, algo escrito por unos pocos y para esos pocos .


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 20, 2012)

Nop                         .


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl (Ene 20, 2012)

Una de las cosas importantes de cualquier negocio no es vender mucho sino saber vender, actualmente ya no se venden productos sino servicios y esa sera la tendencia a futuro. Me parece que es algo similar a lo que ocurrio con la epoca de Al Capone donde la prohibicion al alcohol donde al contrario de tratar de solucionar el problema se agravo con trafico y daños colaterales y la solucion fue "controlar" este fenomeno; supongo que si fueran inteligentes ahí estaria una posible solucion o cuando menos una forma de ganar ese dinero que quieren, aunque creo que al ser empresarios muy, muy, pero muy ricos se han acabado el dinero que circula por el mundo.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 20, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> .
> 
> .ya me habia ido a acostar pero me di cuenta de algo:
> 
> ...




Eso es Internet.

Y no es imposible. La gente se mueve. Por ideales comunes. 



en que se ha equivocado Anonymous?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 21, 2012)

Todo es muy retorcido en el mundo de los poderosos y negociantes.

La discográfica Sony le hizo un juicio a Philips , porque la gente con su *casette* , copiaba la música y no pagaba los derechos de autor ni regalías al no comprar el Long-Play. Lo perdió.

Luego Sony al fabricar el Walkman , se niega a pagarle los derechos de autor mas regalías a su inventor , Andreas Pavel , quien lo tenía registrado en varios paises importantes. Finalmente después de como 30 años y montonazos de juicios le pagó extrajudicialmente.

Ésta es la *gENTE* que impulsa ésto !


----------



## lubeck (Ene 21, 2012)

> en que se ha equivocado Anonymous?



Yo no se muy bien que han hecho, pero supongo que lo que haga esta bien...

el que se ha equivocado es el Gobierno de EU, porque esta tratando de luchar contra un fantasma, y si en la lucha contra el terrorismo han quedado como unos completos incopetentes y ha dejado en evidencia su total ineptitud  e incapacidad, con esta guerra que seguramente van a perder... van a quedar como el asme reir del mundo...


----------



## fernandob (Ene 21, 2012)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Eso es Internet.
> 
> Y no es imposible. La gente se mueve. Por ideales comunes.
> 
> ...


 
mezclas la gente con esa pagina mega up no se que .......

1 --- "la gente " como ya se dijo es muy variada.
2 --- ese anonymous es un vivo, un atorrante, NO CREO ALGO PARA EL BIEN DE LA HUMANIDAD ni de la internet , no te equivoques, es un vivo que hace sus negocios, y es un tipo que perjudica la buena internet, por que MEzCLA y se escuda en la gente.
ese tipo mezcla una pagina que te permite colgar fotos de tus vacaciones con una pagina para bajar trabajos de otros robados (peliculas que ni siquiera salieron en el cine aun ) .
claro, a mucha gente le es "piola eso " de bajar robada una pelicula de estreno .

aprendan a distinguir .

ese tipo es astuto y usa a la gente .
y los que redactaron SOPA tambien quieren aprovechar la oportunidad para "hacerse de poderes abusivos".

y don anonymous les dio pie.

es como que tenes comedores infantiles y pegado venta de drogas, y queres hacer pasar a todo como un paquete.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Todo es muy retorcido en el mundo de los poderosos y negociantes.
> 
> La discográfica Sony le hizo un juicio a Philips , porque la gente con su *casette* , copiaba la música y no pagaba los derechos de autor ni regalías al no comprar el Long-Play. Lo perdió.
> 
> ...


 
ves , lo que vengo diciendo desde el comienzo. cada quien ve lo que le conviene , siempre .





lubeck dijo:


> Yo no se muy bien que han hecho, pero supongo que lo que haga esta bien...
> 
> el que se ha equivocado es el Gobierno de EU, porque esta tratando de luchar contra un fantasma, y si en la lucha contra el terrorismo han quedado como unos completos incopetentes y ha dejado en evidencia su total ineptitud e incapacidad, con esta guerra que seguramente van a perder... van a quedar como el asme reir del mundo...


 
sabes lo que pasa con estas cosas que decis ??? 
mira, yo en el edificio donde vivo hace rato que en las reuniones (un asco ) les dije algo :
que se haga un consejo con mucha gente, 5 o 6 en vez de 3 .
sabes por que ??? 
por que cuando son 3 siempre se va uno y quedan 2 ..........y uno de esos 2 termina haciendo lo que se le canta, manejando , y saben por que ??
por que siente que esta solo y tiene IMPUNIDAD.
cuando estas solo haces cualquier guarangada.
si estas solito haces porquerias.

pero si estas rodeado de gente , te cuidas.

y las cosas que contaste como el terrorismo y esto de internet fijate que MIRA TODO EL MUNDO , y podrian filmar como las torres gemelas fueron atacadas, pero MIRABA TODO EL MUNDO y muchisima gente no se trago que un monton de torres cayeron derechitas, justo como las demoliciones controladas, y no solo las 2 torres sino que otros edificios.
y luego en otros paises hubo siniestros peores y jamas cayeron torres asi ......
y lo vieron ingenieros y constructores, .
MUCHOS OJOS ES MUY SANO , DESTRUYE LA IMPUNIDAD.
no importa "el versito " que te quieran decir.
por que como dije el ser humano justifica todo .
pero una cosa es hacer un versito para 2 gatos locos que no entienden .
pero otra cosa es hacer un versito o una excusa para millones de personas.

yo, no considero bueno muchas cosas de internet.
se que el ser humano es FALSO .
tramposo , oportunista.

pero si tengo que elegir entre :
*1 ---* algo que se vaya haciendo con millones de personas mirandolo, discutiendolo y dandole forma, con errores .

*2 ---* o algo que es hecho por unos pocos , a puertas cerradas, y que esos pocos controlen a millones como buena dictadura y que esos pocos decidan ..........

es INDUDABLE que prefiero la primer opcion .
la opcion 2 es la que se uso en la humanidad por mucho tiempo , en lo que se llamaba gobiernos monarquicos, en dictaduras, en opresiones y demas.
la opcion 2 es algo mas nuevo, que LA INTERNET esta permitiendo.


pero como dijo alguna vez uno :
"no os regocijeis " .........por que incluso la internet puede ser manejada.
la gente que se mueve en la oscuridad es muy poderosa y es organizada.
el video que puso 2M te da un ejemplo como se han engañado y manejado a paises enteros.
es un camino largo y dificil el querer cambiar estas cosas.

y en la historia siempre se vio que valen mas 1000 personas organizadas que un millon desorganizado .
y por desgracia LOS MALOS son los organizados .



*SOPA* fue bueno: por que SOPA mostro las intenciones de unos pocos.
SOPA mostro que si no hay nadie mirando te meten cosas incorrectas.
SOPA mostro que si la gente se organiza pone freno a los abusos, y los politicos estan atentos a ver SI LOS ESTAN MIRANDO  .:
esto de aca abajo es a lo que me refiero:



capitanp dijo:


>


 
miren , ven .esto es a lo que me refiero:
si estos politicos HDP creen que nadie los mira , pues votan segun conveniencia de el poder.
pero al dia siguiente se dieron cuenta que TODO EL MUNDO LOS MIRABA Y QUE ESTABAN QUERIENDO METER ALGO MUY MALO, que nadie se tragaba .........
y de un dia para el otro se dieron vuelta y aparecieron tambien los "dormidos" .

saben cuantas leyes se aprueban y la gente ni se entera ???? 
LA IMPUNIDAD es la que permite esas cosas.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 21, 2012)

Anonymous no es una persona...... es un grupo de personas, y cualquiera puede ser parte de este grupo. Tampoco tiene líder.


Y sobre impunidad..... podríamos tomar el ejemplo de Islandia.



Encarcelemos a la élite del poder mundial.


----------



## lubeck (Ene 21, 2012)

Bueno, yo creo que tenemos claro de cual es el fondo del asunto...

no me queda mas que agregar ademas de lo que he expresado, que mas que lo que se busca no es justicia que esa es ciega y no porque no tiene que ver  hacia un lado o hacia el otro, sino porque la justicia la han hecho ciega para no ver lo que realmente es justo...

Asi que yo si estoy deacuerdo en que existan ese tipo de lugares en los que se supone que se "Roba" y cada quien el libre de subir y bajar lo que pongan en la red, si no quieren que les roben... NO LO SUBAN... que se tomen el tiempo de llevarlo a las casa y como se dice chivo entregado chivo cobrado....

y lo se se busca  no es justicia sino "EQUILIBRIO"...


----------



## lubeck (Ene 21, 2012)

Otro comentario  que me parece podria opinar con respecto al comentario de Dano....


> Muchos dirán que la seguridad en software es inecesaria total lo crackean igual y bla bla, pero en ésto están muy equivocados, el problema es que los programadores son unos ratones y no quieren invertir en el tema.


en su mayoria estoy deacuerdo con el... pero recalco... todo tiene un costo....

y por ejemplo pondria un par de software de similares caracteristicas... 
ambos de control administrativo 

1.-Contpaq de computacion en accion
2.-SAE(COI) de de Aspel...

ambos nacieron por alla en los 90's ....

-el primero (contpaq) tenia una llave que al iniciar el sistema uno tenia que meter un disco para que funcionara... y ese disco estaba protegido contra copia... y era dificil copiarlo (hablo de principios de los noventas ehhh.. ahora es super sencillo)

-el segundo era totalmente copiable distribuible y funcional el unico detalle que tenia era que ponia "empresa invalida" en todos los reportes financieros...

si yo les preguntara cual es mas redituable  o que modelo copiaria en un futuro a cual, o cual tendria mayor epectativa de progreso, que contestarian?

bueno hasta donde supe el primero (contpaq) es un sistema casi desconocido en el ramo, y el SAE es el que en toda empresa que he ido lo tiene y en la mayoria registrado....
el contpaq copio el modelo del SAE(COI) y quito su asquerosa llave...

la moraleja es... no todo lo que brilla es oro....


----------



## Uro (Ene 23, 2012)

Pues yo sólo opino lo siguiente: El asunto de los derechos de autor y propiedad intelectual como está concebido ya es obsoleto. Merece una revisión a fondo. Pero tratar de hacerlo a costa de las derechos constitucionales de tantísimos usuarios de Internet viola toda lógica. Si las empresas disqueras, cinematográficas y editoriales desean proteger sus derechos, que se busquen otros mecanismos.


----------



## lubeck (Ene 24, 2012)

> se esta abriendo una puerta: para que el FBI pueda cerrar webs y arrestar a los dueños de los servidores.



Buen momento para aquellos que quieran invertir en servidores en paises que esten en contra o no sean esclavos de los EU....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 25, 2012)

En fin....la idea ya fué comentada por varios, pero acá está claramente expresado como es el asunto del "cierre de Megaupload" (y los que hablaron de la "piratería".... mejor que piensen en cosas mas reales que ese cuento para la gilada :enfadado

http://www.nacionred.com/lobbies-pi...n-los-artistas-y-puentear-a-las-discograficas

http://www.nacionred.com/empresas/megaupload-contra-ataca-y-demanda-a-universal-music

Como verán, no deja de ser un miserable problema de *plata...quiero mas plata...quiero mas plata... *:enfadado:

Saludos!


----------



## lubeck (Ene 25, 2012)

Como se dice... *ya salio el peine*....(o sea ya esta saliendo la verdadera razon )


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 25, 2012)

Yo había posteado el discurso de un ñato , que aunque no tiene nada nada que ver , explica como funciona el sistema gLOBAL.

Si no lo oyeron , se lo perdieron 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...l25559l0l35404l3l3l0l0l0l0l565l1565l4-1.2l3l0


----------



## fabio1 (Ene 25, 2012)

esta muy bueno el video gracias por la informacion


----------



## elgriego (Ene 25, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> En fin....la idea ya fué comentada por varios, pero acá está claramente expresado como es el asunto del "cierre de Megaupload" (y los que hablaron de la "piratería".... mejor que piensen en cosas mas reales que ese cuento para la gilada :enfadado
> 
> http://www.nacionred.com/lobbies-pi...n-los-artistas-y-puentear-a-las-discograficas
> 
> ...



Hola colega Ezavalla ,como estas? es asi, las corporaciones no va a dejar de querer ganar mas ,mas y mas,sin importarles lo que tengan que hacer ,como dice el viejo adajio  ...por la plata baila el mono.Saludos y que viva la mula.....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 25, 2012)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola colega Ezavalla ,como estas? es asi, las corporaciones no va a dejar de querer ganar mas ,mas y mas,sin importarles lo que tengan que hacer ,como dice el viejo adajio  ...por la plata baila el mono.Saludos y que viva la mula.....


Hola griego! Todo bien por acá, y espero que por allá también 

Y si...es lo mismo de siempre.
Yo me pregunto: cuanta guita en "contribuciones" (por no decir coimas)/abogados/loby usan las discográficas para hacer esto???
Por que esta operación del FBI no es gratis...ni mucho menos :enfadado:, y la captura de los tipos en Nueva Zelanda tampoco... y todo por que los artistas ya estaban cansados de recibir "vacunas" de estas empresas. Claro que de esta forma, lo que perderían por no tener que publicar iba a superar con creces lo que "ellos dicen que pierden con la piratería"  ...pero no le ven el lado positivo al asunto: Ya no iban a tener que luchar contra la piratería nunca mas 

Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Ene 25, 2012)

posiblemente megaup estaba muy cachonod y lo que hacia no era del todo correcto.
se hacian lso giles y son requete conocidos como lugar para bajar peliculas que se supone no se debe.
se confiaron .>>>> se jodieron.

pero , como siempre las cosas tienen consecuencias.(accion - reaccion) .
y en esto el ser humano es .......el rey de la evolucion , no hay vueltas, es 100 % seguro , , pero no 99 % ............., 100% que si megaup deja un hueco vacio por que la cierran simplemente floreceran 100 empresas similares , solo se cuidaran de no repetir lo de megaup.
algunas joderan un poco mas , otras menos, pero es asi.

es mercado, oferta y demanda.
es inevitable.

*a esta altura , hacer lo que hicieron los de el FBI fue bastante ingenuo, lo comprendo por que es la politica de toda la vida de EEUU y de el FBI el saber que con las armas y el poder doblega a sus adversarios, asi se manejo siempre , casi no hubo gobierno que no estuviera involucrado en alguna guerra.*
*lo tienen claro .*

pero esto de internet es distinto , es global, es para mucha gente OPORTUNIDAD DE NEGOCIOS , para mucha gente esto que paso es eso : una oportunidad de negocios, de abrir algo parecido.
es INEVITABLE E IMPARABLE.

ya lo digo, sino, esperen un tiempito , si se va megaup , tanto el grupo de personas que lo hacian como otros van a abrir lugares similares.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 25, 2012)

Ley de Watt dijo:


> Al que no le guste la SOPA . . .
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freenet
> 
> http://freenetproject.org/



muchas gracias ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
lo estoy instalando en mi linux debian


----------



## asherar (Ene 25, 2012)

Una vez que se enfrió la SOPA 

y se apagó la PIPA, ... 

para reemplazar Mupload, y con servidores en rusia (andá a tocarlos ahora) ... 

surge Anonyupload


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 25, 2012)

eso es lo que cacho dijo que revivieron megaupload? o sea son los mismos?


----------



## asherar (Ene 25, 2012)

Los de Mega están todos en cana


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 25, 2012)

cacho dijo:
			
		

> La respuesta fue rápida y masiva, *Megaupload volvió a estar en línea en menos de 12 horas (bajo otro dominio y usando otras vías) *y se mandaron al tarro las páginas del FBI, del Ministerio de Justicia yanqui, de la Cociedad de Autores de ¿Valencia? creo, la de Universal Music y varias más de las emblemáticas.


a eso me referia


----------



## Ley de Watt (Ene 26, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> . . . surge Anonyupload



Pero es curioso este mensaje en la pagina:

Paypal has closed our account.
So, we will open Friday, *because without money, we can't buy servers, bandwith*. Trust me, we are not trying to SCAM people.


----------



## Dano (Ene 26, 2012)

Ley de Watt dijo:


> Pero es curioso este mensaje en la pagina:
> 
> Paypal has closed our account.
> So, we will open Friday, *because without money, we can't buy servers, bandwith*. Trust me, we are not trying to SCAM people.



Eso desde que lo vi me parece un SCAM tremendo, se defienden tanto diciendo que no van a robar a la gente y bla bla que parecen scammers.


----------



## asherar (Ene 26, 2012)

Habrá que ver hasta donde llega ...


----------



## Dano (Ene 26, 2012)

Reacción en cadena. http://www.nova-click.com/diseno-pa...e-los-hosts-cerrados-o-a-punto-de-cerrar.html


----------



## matrix01 (Ene 26, 2012)

Hola acabo de ver el tema y mi opiñion es que si bajarian el precio de los libros,peliculas,discos.etc no abria tanta pirateria asi ya saben quebajen el precio.Matrix01


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 26, 2012)

matrix01 dijo:


> Hola acabo de ver el tema y mi opiñion es que si bajarian el precio de los libros,peliculas,discos.etc no abria tanta pirateria asi ya saben quebajen el precio.Matrix01



es como cuando uno manda a recargar cartuchos de la impresora,o cuando uno los compra truchos,,
tengo una impresora que si le tengo que comprar los dos cartuchos ,me sale mas económico comprar la impresora nueva que ya trae los cartuchos ,como es posible que un cartucho original cueste tanto dinero?


----------



## lubeck (Ene 26, 2012)

> como es posible que un cartucho original cueste tanto dinero?



mmm.. yo creo que lo que piensan los fabricantes es bajar el precio de las impresoras que yo creo que son bastante ridículos, y piensan en convertir clientes cautivos con los cartuchos.. vendiéndote la idea de que uses solo tintas fabricadas por ellos porque se echan a perder las impresoras y bla bla bla...

 ademas de que  seguramente estan consientes en que dentro del costo deben incluir a aquellos que prefieren los piratas...

 a mi no me parece para nada esa estrategia, pero seguramente les funciona...:enfadado:

pd. espero que no haya sido una pregunta retorica


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 26, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> es como cuando uno manda a recargar cartuchos de la impresora,o cuando uno los compra truchos,,
> tengo una impresora que si le tengo que comprar los dos cartuchos ,me sale mas económico comprar la impresora nueva que ya trae los cartuchos ,como es posible que un cartucho original cueste tanto dinero?


 
El negocio de ellos son los cartuchos y no las impresoras.

Gillette hace lo mismo , te vende la maquinita de afeitar a un muuuuy módico precio , después te cobra caros los cartuchos.

http://www.paratucuidado.com.ar/shop/categorias.asp?id=198


----------



## Cacho (Ene 26, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> a eso me referia


No, Rey de reyes. Maurice le contó mal lo que puse.
Megaupload volvió a subir su misma página, pero sin acceso a contenidos en ese momento (sus servers están desconectados), en otra dirección (http://109.236.83.66) sin dominio en ese momento y así quedó. Hoy ya es difícil o imposible acceder a ese sitio.
Ah, por cierto, también dicen que esa dirección es otro scam. O no.. Quién sabe...

Lo de Anonyupload surgió después, dicen que de parte de Anonymous, aunque Anonymous dijo no tener nada que ver con ellos.

Hay que castigar a Mort por el error de Maurice que hizo confundir a Su Alteza.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 26, 2012)

no hay que correr , antes uno estaba anisioso a saber el final de la pelicula.
ya uno se pone viejo y sabe que las cosas evolucionan solas, este uno atento o no .
en un mes sabremso todo , las cosas se daran.

yo sigo pensando lo que puse, internet es global.
y si cierran todos estos dejan un tremendo nicho abierto.
esta gente ofrecia bajar peliculas con copyrigth pero tambien ofrecian colgar y bajar datos y fotos privadas que muchisima gente usaba.

por favor, muchachos, somos la especie mas astuta de la creacion , somos capaces de "trampear" leyes contra el lavado de dinero, somso capaces de matar sin que nos encuentren, somos capaces de robar una y otra vez, hacerlo en forma de estafa y que no nos puedan tocar...........
aca si cerraron muchos es en forma preventiva, y mientras estan reestructurandose.

en un mes hablamos.



y lo de las impresoras........es como todo , el fabricante "intenta" lograr su negocio, hace unos dias mi señora compro una HP 2050 a 250 $...........250 mangos.
impresora, escaner y fotocopiadora......... es un regalo.
es imposible.
que tiene de raro que el pobre fabricante intente recuperar un mango ??? 
con cartuchos .
y ni le dejan levantar la cabeza que por 140 $· te ponen cartuchos externos de carga continua..........
es exactamente una ley de la selva, carrera armamentista, evolucion , competencia continua.

¿ que le puedo criticar al fabricante que me da esa maquina por 250 $ ??? 


lo que si veo con esto de la sopa y las opiniones es que NO hay que mantener una postura, yo la mantenia y me equivoque:
no hay posturas en esto, no funciona la cosa con la opinion de uno , funciona con  la opinion de millones y asi se mueve.
no importa si somos hjustos, egoistas o lo que sea, se mueve segun la masa y sus fuerzas, lo que ocurra sera el resultado de eso .
y "eso " que ocurra sera lo que sera.
no importa *qué *me parece mejor o mas justo .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 26, 2012)

como estoy detrás de una gran red ,siempre que quería descargar algo de megaupload no podía,me salia la leyenda ''usted esta descargando xxxx mb,espere a finalizar la descarga o adquiera el paquete premiun o cuenta premiun era?'',
por eso ni me va ni me viene del único lugar donde podía descargar era de 4shared ,ni siquiera de la mula,me daba id baja por estar detrás de un proxi y unos 4 o mas router


----------



## fernandob (Ene 26, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ,siempre que quería descargar algo de megaupload no podía,me salia la leyenda ''usted esta descargando xxxx


 
algo asi me pasaba a mi hasta que me di cuenta que mi mujer activo un "anti-porno"


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 26, 2012)

donde puse las xxxx eran números de bites descargadados por alguien mas que usa la misma ip y la misma red


----------



## fernandob (Ene 26, 2012)

ah.....es que veo varias x juntas y en seguida pienso en otra cosa


----------



## lubeck (Ene 26, 2012)

Mmm.. me quede pensando... ( a veces lo hago )

por una parte esta bien esa depuración, han notado o habían notado que el software que subían los "Aportadores" o Taringeros eran o es pura porqueria llena de virus o incompletos???

esperemos que la nueva generacion de pirateria sea mas pura... aunque se batalle un poco mas al encontrarla...

con respecto a musica y peliculas, a mi ni me va ni me viene, en musica uso el mp3 catcher y todavia sin problemas, peliculas las compro clones en el tiangis y tambien sin cambios(me da flojera esperar tanto para bajarla)


----------



## asherar (Ene 26, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> algo asi me pasaba a mi hasta que me di cuenta que mi mujer activo un "anti-porno"


Por eso yo mantengo a mi esposa en el más absoluto analfabetismo informático.
Aparte, así tiene miedo a borrar todo por accidente, y entonces no toca nada. 
Mentira, ya le tuve que comprar una portátil para ella sola.
Es una lucha !

lubeck:
Yo también me quedé pensando que, con esto de que no podemos bajar una peli atrás de otra, 
tal vez ahora vamos a salir más seguido a la calle a disfrutar el mundo. 

Tal vez ahora nos demos cuenta que estábamos teniendo demasiado rayo catódico y poco aire puro. 
Mucho feisbuq y muy poco mundo real.
Estamos viejos!


----------



## lubeck (Ene 27, 2012)

Aventé la compu y sali corriendo, pense que ya nos habia caido el chahuistle 

No asustes dosme, avisa... que soy cardiaco


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 27, 2012)

Si si , creo que está hecho para asustar , idiotas de MI#RDA :enfadado:


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 27, 2012)

pero como no se ingles,no me asusto ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 27, 2012)

Falta el escudito de la *SS* ahí


----------



## elgriego (Ene 27, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Falta el escudito de la *SS* ahí



No sera demasiado colega,o acaso ud quiere decir que los muchachos del norte se estan volviendo facistoides.

Saludos.

Pd Coincido con vos ,son la policia del mundo y lo tienen que demostrar.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 27, 2012)

no son policías de nada,con las aventuras bélicas que tienen pronto se van a quedar sin dinero (eso lo dije como hace 8 años)


----------



## R-Mario (Ene 27, 2012)

Pus yo no se pero en mi pais la pirateria le da de comer a un chingo de gente, ademas es absurdo saber que luis miguel cobre 1,000,000 por una presentacion y que vendan mus mugrosos disco en 500 pesos por favor si todos en este mundo fueran mas cesatos no habria esta clase de problemas, digo si luis miguel vendiera sus disco en 50 pesos problablemente se los compraria originales, bueno la verdad ese no porque ni me gusta como canta, pero la idea es esa, por eso en mi humilde opinion arriba la pirateria


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 27, 2012)

si mi capitan ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
.                                                                 .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 27, 2012)

elgriego dijo:


> No sera demasiado colega,o acaso ud quiere decir que los muchachos del norte se estan volviendo facistoides.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Pd Coincido con vos *,son la policia del mundo* y lo tienen que demostrar.


 
¿¿¿ Que lo que ???

Si la Dea funcionara adecuadamente no tendrian ni para fumar zarzaparrilla . . .  o sea que lo único es que cambia de dueños . . . .


----------



## R-Mario (Ene 27, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si mi capitan ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
> .                                                                 .




Jajaja ahora me voy a piratear al bob para imprimir y vender cuadernitos pa colorear, jejeje la verdad es que todo seria pirateria


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 27, 2012)

buena idea,voy a imprimir algunas hojas para entretener a los lemurcitos con sus colres


----------



## lubeck (Ene 27, 2012)

> Jajaja ahora me voy a piratear al bob para imprimir y vender cuadernitos pa colorear, jejeje la verdad es que todo seria pirateria



yo me voy a piratear tu idea de vender cuadernitos pa colorear con el bob pirata


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 27, 2012)

La imagen en el marco rojo dice Seized , eso es :

agarrar
aprovechar
tomar
hacerse con
apoderarse de 
detener
embargar
confiscar
decomisar
incautarse de


----------



## asherar (Ene 27, 2012)

Ver de 5:20 en adelante


----------



## lubeck (Ene 27, 2012)

muy buen programa.... 

Va a ser muy dificil que con sus peliculitas de hollywood, los EU recuperen su credibilidad...


----------



## Cacho (Ene 27, 2012)

elgriego dijo:


> No sera demasiado colega,o acaso ud quiere decir que los muchachos del norte *se estan volviendo facistoides*.


¿Se están volviendo?
Antes era justificado (por ellos mismos) a través de la STASI y la KGB, que eran los cucos a los que había que enfrentar. Más de 10 giles lo creyeron.
Hoy te ponen a los talibanes, el terrorismo, la piratería...

En fin, el fundamentalismo yanqui sigue en sus trece y creando cada vez un cuco distinto para poder combatirlo.


elgriego dijo:


> Pd Coincido con vos ,son la policia del mundo y lo tienen que demostrar.


Jaaaaaaaa. Mirá lo que pasó con Rusia en la época de la Guerra de Crimea (allá por 1850, cuando era el gendarme de Europa)...
Misma historia, distinta época, distinto país, mismo planteo.
En fin, que esto es más o menos lo mismo de siempre.


----------



## Dano (Ene 27, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Ver de 5:20 en adelante
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SdoXdgVJW0&feature=endscreen&NR=1



Esta re loco el chabón.


----------



## asherar (Ene 27, 2012)

dice por ahi que tenia cuenta premium en megaupload ... por eso el cabreo ...


----------



## Cacho (Ene 27, 2012)

Dano dijo:


> Esta re loco el chabón.


Es Miguel Piñera, hermano del actual presidente chileno.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 27, 2012)

Miguel Piñera..... 


Es Juan Andrés Salfate.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 27, 2012)

marche una cucharada del frasco numero 13 para cacho¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 27, 2012)

Es una corrección para que los que lean no se confundan.


Y.... volviendo al tema de la S.O.P.A., los derechos de autor y mafias del copyright..... pienso que se viene una guerra larga y tediosa..... pero ganarán los que son mayoría. Para que esto no suceda tendrían que cerrar Internet, pero a estas alturas eso es imposible.


P.D.: Están dadas las condiciones para cambiar las cosas definitivamente..... la gente está aburrida de los mismos miserables de siempre obstaculizándole la vida a todo el resto (es cosa de leer lo que opinan). Sólo es cosa de que se pongan de acuerdo..... que aparezca un motivo suficiente que canalice las energías de todos ellos, focalicen sus objetivos y lo lograrían.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 27, 2012)

en la encuesta solo dos votaron a favor de la S.O.P.A  ya congelada


----------



## Cacho (Ene 27, 2012)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Miguel Piñera.....


----------



## BKAR (Ene 27, 2012)

FBI dice que el cierre de megaupload no tiene nada que ver con la ley sopa, pero es mucha coincidencia
si bien hay cantidad de servidores, solo escojieron a megaupload por ser el que lideraba el trafico de informacion...y si, se ve muy molesto el señor del video!! no me imagino como me hubiera puesto yo si tuviera una cuenta premium pagada por todo un año...que pasara con la informacion privada de los usuarios?


----------



## fernandob (Ene 27, 2012)

hace rato que los gobiernso tiran de la cuerda a ver cuando se tensa.

no se olviden de bush y lo de las torres gemelas y como se envalentono y queria ya amenazar a paises de oriente  " si no estas con migo sos enemigo", "basta que amenazen nuestros "intereses" para ser nuestro enemigo" .
en fin, ya asustaba , solo le faltaba el bigotito de hitler pero el mundo por suerte se dio cuenta y puso el freno.

pero esto es una constante .

veremos que sapa .


----------



## BKAR (Ene 27, 2012)

claro, muchas personas al escuchar vietnam piensan que los americanos eran los "buenos", cuando ellos
eran los que querían apoderarse de todo....


----------



## lubeck (Ene 27, 2012)

y todavia falta ver que pasara cuando hagan su berrinche al perder tambien esa guerra, que pais pagara los platos rotos, obviamente uno pequeño claro esta...


----------



## Dano (Ene 27, 2012)

Hoy en la tarde me enteré de lo de Twitter, para los que no saben vean el video.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 28, 2012)

un tipo bastante centrado el del video 

y si, es asombroso pero al parecer es la punta de una politica extensa, un tema para pelear, pienso yo:

si aca la cosa es una pelea entre la gente (millones de CONSUMIDORES) Y unos pocos poderosos.

no pintaria por ejemplo que en todo el mundo la gente se ponga a dar de baja sus abonos de internet y de TV por cable (total, cuando pasa el temblor la das de nuevo de alta, y a mas bajo precio si quieren que vuelvas ) .

esa seria una linda y poderosa forma de presionar.
que todo el mundo de de baja las cuentas, y que nadie vaya al cine ni compre musica.

onda a ver quien manda .

un mes que se les caiga al suelo la facturacion .


----------



## Electronec (Ene 28, 2012)

Dano dijo:


> Hoy en la tarde me enteré de lo de Twitter, para los que no saben vean el video.]



Muy bueno Dano.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 28, 2012)

hay que pelearla, eso si .
es indudable.
por que  ( y de eeso se ) : cuando te piden la mano , si no te defendes te toman el brazo.

anda a saber el tiempo lo que dira si los dejan, como la gente crea costumbre.

FUTURO PROXIMO:??
 controlan lo que escribis y no solo lo editan, sino que ademas controlan tu IP , saben tu direccion y te mandan una multa.

si lo repetis te van a buscar.

y mas adelante se hara obligacion tener en la PC una camarita web siempre conectada, asi si quieren te pueden mirar .....


----------



## Uro (Ene 28, 2012)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> P.D.: Están dadas las condiciones para cambiar las cosas definitivamente..... la gente está aburrida de los mismos miserables de siempre obstaculizándole la vida a todo el resto (*es cosa de leer lo que opinan*). Sólo es cosa de que se pongan de acuerdo..... que aparezca un motivo suficiente que canalice las energías de todos ellos, focalicen sus objetivos y lo lograrían.



 POr lo regular, quien escribe con tanta berraquera, no es capaz de dar la cara a la hora del batido.  En otras palabras... "Se le arruga"


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 28, 2012)




----------



## Uro (Ene 28, 2012)

Pero aclaro que no lo digo refiriéndome a alguien en especial. Yo también he leido muchos comentarios y me pregunto: "Quién de tantos "machotes" (los internautas que tanto han criticado) se atrevió a dar su firma para respaldar la carta de rechazo ante el Congreso gringo? 

De más de 5 millones de internautas criticones, sólo algo más de un millon dieron su firma. Qué pasó con el 80% restante? Como decimos en Antioquia: "No son sino pedos y relinchidos".

Cuando de criticar se trata, resulta mucha gente. A la hora de las acciones... cada uno tiene algo que perder y no se arriega.

En últimas.... (pienso yo), la gran mayoría de las descargas son por el reguetton. A la hora de la verdad... qué cultura es la que  estamos defendiendo?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 28, 2012)

Aquí se puede firmar contra el ACTA

https://secure.avaaz.org/es/eu_save_the_internet_spread/?slideshow




			
				Wikipedia dijo:
			
		

> ACTA (del inglés Anti-Counterfeiting Trade Agreement, traducido como Acuerdo comercial anti-falsificación) es un acuerdo multilateral voluntario que propone fijar protección y respaldo a la propiedad intelectual, casi de modo autocrático en la medida de que define lo que sí es permitido y lo que no, dígase de esto último todo lo que viole algún copyright, llegando a multar o incluso a enjuiciar el intento de esto. Principalmente, las empresas beneficiadas son las RIAA y MPAA, desvirtuando a entidades como Twitter, Youtube, Deviantart, Google, Wikipedia,etc. por almacenar contenido con derechos protegidos u otorgados a un autor específico, por lo tanto, restringe la libertad de expresión.



http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acuerdo_comercial_anti-falsificación


----------



## Uro (Ene 28, 2012)

Agrego algo más... Se supone que las creaciones cinemato y musicográficas pueden descargarse despues de los 6 meses de estrenadas... LO único que entreveo de realidad es que EEUU pretende mantener a todo el mundo sojuzgado y monitoreado para saber cuáles son nuesttras intenciones. sólo le interesa saber qué hablamos entre nosotros.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 28, 2012)

Uro dijo:


> .. LO único que entreveo de realidad es que EEUU pretende mantener a todo el mundo sojuzgado
> 
> .


 
nooooooooooo de donde sacas eso ????? 
los ingleses eran esos


----------



## Uro (Ene 28, 2012)

Ah, era los ingleses? Vea pues... ¡qué webón me estoy volviendo! Jejeje


----------



## fernandob (Ene 28, 2012)

Yo, disculpen si sueno reiterativo, quizas no me he expresado en mi idea o lo que siento en funcion de lo que veo .
Pero hay algo que mucha gente no dice:
Y es que , un cantante por dar el ejemplo de un rubro que no es un ELTON JOHN sino mucho menos, uno de tantos que esta iniciandose o que ya es conocido pero bastante popular , pues que quizas sienta una opinión diferente a la popular PERO SE LA TIENE QUE GUARDAR.

Les dare un ejemplo sencillo: 
Soy un cantante ya medio conocido, que tarde meses en sacar un tema, que dedique mucho tiempo , ensaye y lo hice mil veces hasta que salio bien, hable con gente para que me ayude, para que mi tema se escuche , para que sea grabado y salga, en fin, …….es todo un proceso, no es como algunos pretenden que lo cantas mientras estas bañandote (una desvalorización necesaria a la hora de pretender que sea libre y gratuito) .
Y mañana VOS estas escuchando ese tema todo el dia, es mas, lo pones cuando haces una reunion en tu casa y es mas, lo pones en el cumpleaños de tu nene.
Y ni siquiera compraste un puñetero CD de ese cantante, te ufanas de que te encanta y que lo bajaste todo de la red.

Sos un cagador, esa es la realidad, el otro se rompio para hacer ese tema y vos ……no se , llamalo como quieras.
O la otra que suelo escuchar : “que igual va a ganar plata (no se como ) pero igual gana en los recitales y en publicidad en la red (aunque no sea asi ) . 

Pero a lo que iba es que el cantante NO PUEDE DECIR QUE ESO LE DISGUSTA, por que esta yendo contra la masa popular y hoy dia la cosa es :SOPA o NO SOPA .
Estas de un lado o del otro.
Y si sos un cantante y llegas a decir que te gustaria que lo que vos hiciste la gente lo pague, ya quedas como la miércoles, estoy  SEGURO  que mucha gente hoy dia tiene miedo de ser sincera y decir lo que piensa,  y me refiero a enfrentar a la masa de personas comunes que se acostumbraron a lo pirata , a no pagar , y se justifican con excusas validas o no tanto .

Y les dire algo mas , por desgracia esto yo lo veo cotidianamente y es :
Un extremo o el otro.
Un extremo es el FBI y las empresas intentando controlar para su provecho, abusarse .Pero el otro extremo es el individualismo egoísta de la gente , que son falsos, y por conveniencia siempre dicen “free” y mas free .
Hasta me gustaria hacer un experimento , asi se ve como es la gente y si de verdad la gente comun es justa o no :
Quisiera que un cantante o programador cuelgue en su pagina su producto y una cuenta de banco + otras opciones de pago bien faciles y que le pida a la gente que baje su tema que les pague, no digo lo que cuesta un CD en un comercio , digamos 10 o 20 U$ .
NO
Que le paguen  solo 1 U$ .
Y no por bajarlo una vez y luego hacer mil copias, no .
Que se imaginen que sino NO  lo tendrian, que tendrian que comparlo en un negocio.
Si queres tenerlo en tu casa pues 1 U$ que es bien poco .
Si queres grabarlo para regalarselo a un amigo o a tu novia , pues un dólar mas a esa cuenta, por que sino tendrias que ir a la disqueria a comprar otro .

Queres un buen antivirus ¿?? 
Podes bajarlo por 1 U$ , es libre y nadie te controla, pero deposita 1 u$ por cada comp. Donde lo metes.
Tendras actualizaciones gratis pagues o no .

Quiero ver cuanta gente lo baja y cuantos lo pagan.
Seamos sinceros, la gente es aprovechadora, muchos son HDP , la gente comun es igual de aprovechadora que el FBI y las discograficas , pero la diferencia es que unos tienen mas poder que otros.
Y unos deberian controlar y frenar las Hjo de puteces en vez de HACERLAS.

Me da bronca la hipocresía de la gente , me da bronca que no leo a mucha gente que tenga la justeza , la nobleza y la rectitud como para enfrentar la ley SOPA con el pecho diciendo :
“ yo soy mejor que eso, yo no lo haria ni lo merezco “ .

No , la gente se une contra la ley SOPA  por que les quita la libertad de cagar a los autores . de copiar películas que aun ni se estrenaron, de leer libros sin pagar un carajo a nadie ,de usar programas sin pagar nada .
No niego que las cosas estan mal hoy dia , que un CD a mas de 20 U$ es de locos , o un programa que cuesta fortuna y encima a los 2 años esta obsoleto.

Me encantaria que en todo este lio se cree una opcion sana, algo util , un sistema basado en la web  para que el creador pueda comercializarlo sanamente , forrandose de plata si se lo merece , y cobrando valores accesibles asi todos podemos acceder a eso.
Eliminando a los intermediarios INUTILES Y ABUSIVOS.

Pero ojo, seamos sinceros, no todos los intermediarios estan al cuete, vos podes hacer un tema de musica, y ¿??  Que haces con el ¿?  Si queres que la gente lo conozca vas a cantar a la entrada de el subte ¿?? 
Hay procesos en los que hay gente que trabaja , que usa recursos, y que obvio necesita ganar dinero.

Lo que me revienta es que esto es una pelea de egoístas contra egoístas y nadie tira o construye algo util, es o el FBi  y su ley SOPA  o una población que intenta saquear todo lo que pueda y sentirse que “tiene derechos” .
Y casi nadie es sincero ni construye una solucion justa, algo justo nadie sera capaz de criticarlo.
Pero ahora como son las cosas si dan para criticas .


----------



## asherar (Ene 28, 2012)

La verdad que la hacés tan larga que al final no se entiende a qué querés llegar. 
O será que solo yo no te entiendo. En ese caso disculpame.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 28, 2012)

resumen,,que es un pasamanos de muchas manos y en cada una de ellas queda un billete ergo el cd y/o producto sale muy caro,por eso ay que eliminar a los intermediarios 
eso entendí yo ,su majestad


----------



## fernandob (Ene 28, 2012)

tanto escribir y no me entienden .

fui clarito.................largo, pero clarito.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 28, 2012)

culpemos a maurice
marche una cucharada del frasco numero 13 para el lemur¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## fernandob (Ene 28, 2012)

no es pa tanto don lemur, el frasco numero 13 pa usted no es .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 28, 2012)

a que si ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/muestra-frasco-n-13-lemur-69494/


----------



## fernandob (Ene 28, 2012)

y bueno , si quiere el frasco numero 13 dele nomas, ni el abogado lo quiso y ustede va contento hno:


----------



## Uro (Ene 29, 2012)

Bueno, el título de este post es "S.O.P.A.". Pues entonces démosle a la sopa. 

Si un presunto cantante quiere algo, pues debe costarle algo. Pero, no me vengan a decir que es porque el cantante ama la CULTURA. El ama, ganarse la plata de esa forma y además anhela ser reconocido. Bien. Es por eso que escoge una disquera. El mismo se somete a lo que las disqueras quieran hacer con él. No es cierto? Si después se arrepiente del compromiso que firmó,... pues qué podemos pensar de él, pues que "es un mamón" como llamamos en Colombia a quienes se le quitan a un compromiso. 

Pero es que el asunto del SOPA es complicado porque es metérsele a uno al rancho, hurgar prácticamente dentro de sus cosas más íntimas como es el cruzarse correos con un amigo, un familiar, la novia, la amante, etc. Es violar la intimidad del internauta. Eso es lo que le reprocho a esta ley, el poder que le da a algunos de revisar cada uno de los paquetes de bits que circulan por la red. Buscando qué? Ellos dicen que contenido protegido con derechos de autor. 

NO nos digamos mentiras. LO que se busca con esta ley es que todos estemos bajo la lupa del "mandamás". Lo que se espera de la LEY es que el "jefe-dueño" (EEUU, CE, CIA, FBI;... o como quiera llamarse) pueda saber qué hablamos entre nosotros... para así poder "marraniarnos".

NO NOS EQUIVOQUEMOS. EL IMPERIO QUIERE DOMINARNOS AÚN MÁS.

pd/ A mi prácticamente me tiene sin cuidado que pueda descargar una canción o no. O que pueda descargar una película o no. LO que me aterra es que si yo estoy tratando un tema, por ejemplo de una amplificador, con un amigo via correo electrónico... y tengo la necesidad de enviarle digamos, un circuito y resulta que tal circuito ya ha sido registrado por otra persona, por ese motivo puedo ir a la cárcel hasta 5 años... Jejeje inaudito,  NO?

U otro supuesto.... Estoy hablando de cultura y quiero compartir una frase de... por ejemplo García Márquez, Jejeje. Probablemente vaya a la cárcel porque estoy utilizando un texto protegido por derechos de autor. Curioso, no?

PD 2/ Así es que si cualquiera de ustedes utiliza las expresiones que yo he utilizado en este post, desde ya está condenado por PIRATA!


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 29, 2012)

Quizá tengas razón.... 





P.D.: Historia de piratas.


----------



## Uro (Ene 29, 2012)

Si, Hammer, es a aquellos a quienes hay que perseguir.... Ellos son los que se lucran a través de la piratería. 
Y ahora, voy a colocar un ejemplo. Yo compro discos piratas. Un cd mp3 me cuesta $ 500 ( US 0,20). Trae alrededor de 120 temas. Un cd virgen vale $ 300, Cuánto se está ganando la persona que vende los Cd-s  por un tema? Jejejej, da hasta ganas de reir.... $ 200! y sacar de ahí los gastos de edición. 

Saben qué se puede comprar con $ 200 en mi pais? Un confite  

Para mí, ser PIRATA es volverse millonario con el trabajo ajeno, como hace por ejemplo un contratista de obras civiles. REcluta los obreros que construyen la obra por una miseria de salario, mientras que él se queda con gran parte del dinero destinado a la obra... sin hacer ningún esfuerzo.

En este orden de ideas... un comerciante, llamese tendero o como quiera decirse, es uno de los mayores piratas de la historia, porque se enriquece gracias al artículo que otra persona ha fabricado con mucho esfuerzo, mientras que el se la pasa todo el día sentado esperando que lleguen los webones a comprarle.

Los más grandes exponentes de la PIRATERÍA son las empresas disqueras... se enriquecen gracias al esfuerzo de tantísimos ilusos que pretenden hacerse famosos.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 29, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> Les dare un ejemplo sencillo:
> Soy un cantante ya medio conocido, que tarde meses en sacar un tema, que dedique mucho tiempo , ensaye y lo hice mil veces hasta que salio bien, hable con gente para que me ayude, para que mi tema se escuche , para que sea grabado y salga, en fin, …….es todo un proceso, no es como algunos pretenden que lo cantas mientras estas bañandote (una desvalorización necesaria a la hora de pretender que sea libre y gratuito) .
> Y mañana VOS estas escuchando ese tema todo el dia, es mas, lo pones cuando haces una reunion en tu casa y es mas, lo pones en el cumpleaños de tu nene.
> Y ni siquiera compraste un puñetero CD de ese cantante, te ufanas de que te encanta y que lo bajaste todo de la red.



De la misma forma que nadie esculpe en piedra una imagen pudiendo tomar una foto.... eso de salir a comprar CD's (sean originales o no).... es anticuado.




> Sos un cagador, esa es la realidad, el otro se rompio para hacer ese tema y vos ……no se , llamalo como quieras.
> O la otra que suelo escuchar : “que igual va a ganar plata (no se como ) pero igual gana en los recitales y en publicidad en la red (aunque no sea asi ) .
> 
> Pero a lo que iba es que el cantante NO PUEDE DECIR QUE ESO LE DISGUSTA, por que esta yendo contra la masa popular y hoy dia la cosa es :SOPA o NO SOPA .
> Estas de un lado o del otro.



Avanzar hacia un mundo mejor o estancarse en la mi.... sma porquería de la edad media.




> Y si sos un cantante y llegas a decir que te gustaria que lo que vos hiciste la gente lo pague, ya quedas como la miércoles, estoy  SEGURO  que mucha gente hoy dia tiene miedo de ser sincera y decir lo que piensa,  y me refiero a enfrentar a la masa de personas comunes que se acostumbraron a lo pirata , a no pagar , y se justifican con excusas validas o no tanto .





Google.... y Wikipedia.... y Youtube.... : Cuánto pagamos por usarlos? Nada. Y sus creadores no andan precisamente por ahí llorando que van a morir de hambre (bueno, el de Wikipedia quizá sí, pero no obliga a nadie a pagar ) y se va a producir una catástrofe malthusiana.



> Y les dire algo mas , por desgracia esto yo lo veo cotidianamente y es :
> Un extremo o el otro.
> Un extremo es el FBI y las empresas intentando controlar para su provecho, abusarse .Pero el otro extremo es el individualismo egoísta de la gente , que son falsos, y por conveniencia siempre dicen “free” y mas free .
> Hasta me gustaria hacer un experimento , asi se ve como es la gente y si de verdad la gente comun es justa o no :
> ...



Pienso que un sistema de tarifa plana es mucho más viable que pretender que la gente pague cada vez que descarga algo (sería tedioso tener que estar sacando a la billetera con cada click).... algo parecido a la TV por cable. Y que entre lo descargado, lo mejor valorado por la gente reciba más plata.


Y puede que la gente descargue y descargue como loco al principio.... pero cuando se den cuenta que no utilizan todo lo que descargan.... se les va a pasar la fiebre.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 29, 2012)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Google.... y Wikipedia.... y Youtube.... : Cuánto pagamos por usarlos? Nada. Y sus creadores no andan precisamente por ahí llorando que van a morir de hambre (bueno, el de Wikipedia quizá sí, pero no obliga a nadie a pagar ) y se va a producir una catástrofe malthusiana.
> 
> .


 
no y no .........queres engañarte ?? bueno.
cosa tuya.
es la nueva onda : el creer que es gratis.
y lo que al principio no tenia publicidad cada vez la tiene mas agresiva, y las normas de privacidad van cambiando por algun motivo y otras cosas que vos ni te enteras.
y asi "crees" que es gratis.
y sin darte cuenta pasas horas y horas de ocio frente a la compu . absorbiendo cosas que no sabes .
No es gratis, es la nueva era como decis.
bastante mas .........engañosa que antes.
accion y reaccion.

no te creas eso de que "el pueblo triunfara"


----------



## djwash (Ene 29, 2012)

Uro dijo:


> Y ahora, voy a colocar un ejemplo. Yo compro discos piratas. Un cd mp3 me cuesta $ 500 ( US 0,20). Trae alrededor de 120 temas. Un cd virgen vale $ 300, Cuánto se está ganando la persona que vende los Cd-s  por un tema? Jejejej, da hasta ganas de reir.... $ 200! y sacar de ahí los gastos de edición.
> 
> Saben qué se puede comprar con $ 200 en mi pais? Un confite



Que barato! Aca los que venden cd mp3 ganan 3 dolares...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 29, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> no y no .........queres engañarte ?? bueno.
> cosa tuya.
> es la nueva onda : el creer que es gratis.
> y lo que al principio no tenia publicidad cada vez la tiene mas agresiva, y las normas de privacidad van cambiando por algun motivo y otras cosas que vos ni te enteras.
> ...




Es _gratis_ en el sentido que no tengo que pasar billetes a cada rato para utilizar sus servicios, sé que Youtube y Google se mantienen por patrocinamiento (algo que Wikipedia no hace ya que funciona mediante donaciones).


Hace tiempo le dije algo muy parecido a personas que pensaban que todo en Internet era gratis.... y yo les respondí: Cuánto creen que vale realmente una Coca-Cola de litro y medio?

Lo que mayormente se paga al consumir es publicidad. Quizá sea una de las razones por la que los artículos originales de marca reconocida son tan caros....




> no te creas eso de que "el pueblo triunfara"




Revolucion.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 29, 2012)

Uro dijo:


> Si, Hammer, es a aquellos a quienes hay que perseguir.... Ellos son los que se lucran a través de la piratería.
> Y ahora, voy a colocar un ejemplo. Yo compro discos piratas. Un cd mp3 me cuesta $ 500 ( US 0,20). Trae alrededor de 120 temas. Un cd virgen vale $ 300, Cuánto se está ganando la persona que vende los Cd-s por un tema? Jejejej, da hasta ganas de reir.... $ 200! y sacar de ahí los gastos de edición.
> 
> Saben qué se puede comprar con $ 200 en mi pais? Un confite
> ...


 
para lo de los comercios y para lo de las disquerias y para muchas cosas mas que no te niego, si , es verdad , hay gente que si esta parada en una posicion de preferencia se aprovecha, pero aceptalo: 
no es solo bill gates ni rokefeller.
cualquiera , seas vos, yo o quien sea si cae justo parado donde conviene aprovechara, .............decime:
vos conoces a alguien que haya ido a un trabajo o en su trabajo ,en el cual gana 1200 U$ un dia se le acerca el jefe y le dice:
"mire, su trabajo es muy bueno, usted es un elemento importante en nuestra empressa asiq ue le subire el sueldo a 5000 U$ " 

concoes a alguien que diga:

"no jefe , es demasiado para mi , y me va a sobrar " 

conoces a alguien ???? 

y te la hago mas crudita:
trabajas en una empresa en la cual las normas de dicho pais dicen que si te suben el sueldo un mes no te lo pueden bajar nunca mas, y vos ganas mil dolares por mes.
y un dia (son muchisimos empeados) vas a recibir tu recibo de sueldo por computadora y tu sueldo subio a DIEZ mil dolares, SABES QUE ES UN ERROR, pero si te haces el gil asi queda, ya paso alguna vez y nadie se da ceunta, quizas luego de un año y ya esta, se la tienen que aguantar.

que haces ?? de toda la gente que conoces : que hacen ?? van y aclaran el error antes de recibir el dinero ?? o se hacen lso giles y cobran .

NO MEZCLEMOSSSSSS 

observen a el ser humano, mirenlo, el que llego arriba no se queja.
el que llego arriba defiende lo que tiene.
el que llego arriba se asqueo de la gente de mierda de abajo, de ver como te llueven "nuevos amigos" , de ver como de repente "sos lindo para las chicas".

hay muchas conductas de mierda, y se supone para eso tenemos la *educacion y las leyes*, que son el resultado de gente que penso , gente que sabe , que acepta que somos humanos y tenemos estas debilidades, estemos donde estamos.
*por eso es IMPERDONABLE  que quienes estan donde las leyes se hacen , donde se deberia controlar .......*...tambien actuen en forma abusiva, aprovechadora.........humana.pc





Hammer Facer dijo:


> Es _gratis_ en el sentido que no tengo que pasar billetes a cada rato para utilizar sus servicios, sé que Youtube y Google se mantienen por patrocinamiento (algo que Wikipedia no hace ya que funciona mediante donaciones).
> 
> 
> Hace tiempo le dije algo muy parecido a personas que pensaban que todo en Internet era gratis.... y yo les respondí: Cuánto creen que vale realmente una Coca-Cola de litro y medio?
> ...


 
.....revolucion es ADAPTACION, a muchos hace 500 años les cortaron la cabeza, hace mil años tambien habia revoluciones .
y ?? hoy seguimso peleando .
no te das cuenta ?? 
esta en cada ser humano.
el pobre que quiere su libertad y el rico ..que tambien la quiere , pero a costa de lso otros.
el pobre tambien , ojo .

internet......esta ahi , recien empieza  hammer, puede terminar siendo una red de comunicaciones, que nos enlace y nos haga crecer y ser libres.
o puede ser una matrix donde estemso todos conectados y sin darnos cuenta seamos usados, programdos , controlados, SIN DARNOS CUENTA.

hay que   pero no mirando la pantalla.


----------



## Electronec (Ene 29, 2012)

Uro dijo:


> NO nos digamos mentiras. LO que se busca con esta ley es que todos estemos bajo la lupa del "mandamás". Lo que se espera de la LEY es que el "jefe-dueño" (EEUU, CE, CIA, FBI;... o como quiera llamarse) pueda saber qué hablamos entre nosotros... para así poder "marraniarnos".
> 
> NO NOS EQUIVOQUEMOS. EL IMPERIO QUIERE DOMINARNOS AÚN MÁS.



Ahí le has dao...

E.E.U.U. y otros muchos mas se han dado cuenta del potencial de internet. La revueltas en Túnez, Egipto, Libia, Oriente Medio, El movimiento de Sol, sin las redes sociales no se hubieran propagado como la pólvora.
Ahora muchas partes del mundo están en crisis y puede explotar de un momento a otro,.......quieren controlarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 29, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> estas mexclando 2 cosas, PRIMERO el que graba el CD no lo vende mas caro por que no puede, por que al lado de el se puso otro mas barato , es una cosa natural : OFERTA Y DEMANDA.




Las discográficas.... ponen los precios que les salen de las criadillas. En vez de bajar los precios, los suben (oferta y demanda?) y tratan de obligar a la gente a pagar, recaudan mediante cánones por supuestas pérdidas y aún así criminalizan a la gente por descargar (el caso de la SGAE en España, cuyo presidente fue detenido por malversación de fondos).



> segundo : lo de el contratista:
> a mi tambien me da por las pelotas, pero sabes que aprendi con los años :
> que es asi la cosa por algo , luego de ver en las obras como los obreros eran borrachos y vagos de mierda que si el jefe o capataz se iba dejaban de trabajar.
> luego de ver que cada uno hacia lo suyo y no eran capaces de organizarse .
> es oferta y demanda.




Si el contratista buscara profesionales realmente calificados.... le costaría más y ganaría menos. El huevo o la gallina.




> te pido me perdones pero tampoco es asi . sino decime por que no se juntan variso fabricnates y ponen tiendas o cadenas d etiendas ????
> he conocido a mucha gente con tiendas y estas cagando todo el dia.




Las grandes tiendas.... multinacionales..... eliminan a la competencia. La ley del más fuerte.





> "no jefe , es demasiado para mi , y me va a sobrar "
> 
> conoces a alguien ????




A fin de mes le devuelvo el dinero que me sobró a mi jefe.... 



Dudo que a alguien de clase media le sobre dinero del sueldo. Esa no es la idea.




> .....revolucion es ADAPTACION, a muchos hace 500 años les cortaron la cabeza, hace mil años tambien habia revoluciones .
> y ?? hoy seguimso peleando .
> no te das cuenta ??
> esta en cada ser humano.
> ...




Sabes qué me gustaría? Que USA fuera destronado de una vez por todas. Sólo eso.


----------



## BKAR (Ene 29, 2012)

acabo de enterarme de OPEN

http://www.neoteo.com/open-sopa-pipa
alguien comento
"Lo que tenia que hacer la UE y EEUU ,es dejar de favorecer los intereses corporativos o financieros y pensar un poco en los ciudadanos, y de paso cambiar la Ley de Propiedad Intelectual, ya que es una Ley obsoleta y creada en el siglo XVIII para favorecer los privilegios de los autores o creadores, que además, en los sucesivos siglos hasta nuestra actualidad han aumentado sus privilegios pasando de 10 años a 50 años.

En su época tenia un sentido su protección, como no podía ser de otra manera, pero hoy en día, en el siglo XXI, NO TIENE SENTIDO; disponemos de Internet, mercados libres con más de 6.000 millones de consumidores y un sin fin de opciones comerciales que hacen que los autores no necesiten tal protección. Se necesita un nuevo marco reglamentario o Ley sin los privilegios del pasado y adaptado a siglo XXI pero sobretodo, pensando en los consumidores y no en los intermediarios.

Salu2."


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 29, 2012)

Nada de leyes.... un poco de lógica nada más: si existiera la posibilidad de que *artistas y autores* ganaran plata aún existiendo la posibilidad de las descargas _gratuitas_, nadie le compraría a los que quieren lucrar con el trabajo ajeno (o sea, eliminar intermediarios....).


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 29, 2012)

> nadie le compraría a los que quieren lucrar con el trabajo ajeno (o sea, eliminar intermediarios....).


pero son servicios algunas veces esos intermediarios,por ejemplo la agencia que fabrica la propaganda y publicidad
,,pero también se podría considerar como gastos de producción del disco?


----------



## Electronec (Ene 29, 2012)

Cierto Hammer, estoy contigo.

Un ejemplo extrapolado a la agricultura:

El pobre hortelano, de sol a sol cultivando sus tierras para producir verduras y hortalizas, y luego se las compra un intermediario por una miseria.

En el comercio las compramos por 10, 20 o mas veces su valor.....¿Quién se lleva la pasta?

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 29, 2012)

parece que en España funciona igual que acá en argentina,el tema de la agricultura


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 29, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> pero son servicios algunas veces esos intermediarios,por ejemplo la agencia que fabrica la propaganda y publicidad



A la mayoría de la gente le molesta esa publicidad..... pero de todas maneras ayuda a mantener sitios en Internet. Así podemos utilizar muchos servicios de forma _gratuita_.... 



> ,,pero también se podría considerar como gastos de producción del disco?




Discos? Estamos hablando de vinilos? 

Discográficas?


P.D.: Un pequeño diccionario que encontré.


----------



## Electronec (Ene 29, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> parece que en España funciona igual que acá en argentina,el tema de la agricultura




Eso siempre es igual julien, a sido igual, en todas partes del mundo y mas antíguo que las pirámides de Egipto y el copón bendito.

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 29, 2012)

discos o lo que sea que se fabrique,pueden ser libros,películas,etc,etc


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 29, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> discos o lo que sea que se fabrique,pueden ser libros,películas,etc,etc




Fabricar? 

_Industria_?

O sea que escribir o programar o componer es algo que puede ser elaborado mediante producción en masa? 


Entiende lemur: Con Internet no son necesarios muchos de esos eslabones de antaño. El costo de producción se reduce y el margen de ganancia aumenta. Nociones básicas de economía.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 29, 2012)

> O sea que escribir o programar o componer es algo que puede ser elaborado mediante producción en masa?


y ay que poner unos tipos a copiar y copiar,como en los centros de cd truchos y esas torres de grabaciones,,
,,


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 29, 2012)

jajaa me vas a decir que cuando descargas algo de Internet necesitas que un equipo de _profesionales_ haga el trabajo de grabártelo en un DVD?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 29, 2012)

no yo estoy diciendo que los piratas que venden peliculas truchas y las editoriales truchas ,me parece que yo estoy un poco confundido
mejor me reseeto


----------



## mcrven (Ene 29, 2012)

En vez de estar despotricando tanto... Agreguenle este ingredientes a la SOPA:

http://www.avaaz.org/es/eu_save_the_internet_spread/?copy


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 29, 2012)

Entre paréntesis, creo que sería bueno recalcar una diferencia entre plagiar, hacer  copia privada y lucro indebido.










P.D.:


----------



## Uro (Ene 29, 2012)

Leidos todos los argumentos, es mi intencion redondear un poco. Bien. Para mi PIRATA es quien quiere quedarse con lo que es de los demas. Entonces hablo del comerciante X. Hace una compra y fija precio de venta para un articulo(lo legal y justo es el 30% de valor agregado) , pero transcurrido un tiempo de iniciar las ventas se detiene a hacer cuentas y piensa... Este articulo no me esta dando margen de utilidad (la que quiero) Entonces voy a subirle el precio. Muy facil. (Ya no es el 30% legal y justo, sino lo que el ha decidido que quiere ganar).

Que ha pasado? Pues sencillamente le esta robando al comprador. Esta PIRATEANDO un articulo. Claro, cierto? Y asi podemos ttratar las otras profesiones que mencione y otras mas. Que el trabajador sea malo o torcido, ese no es el caso. 

Y si, para que lo veas mi amigo, si alguien me da mas de lo que deberia darme, yo le devuelvo el excedente. Es lo correcto. Por algo me llaman Uro (es decir, anticuado, pasado de moda, en otros terminos, webon). Pero si y al tendero que me da mas de la cuenta en la devuelta, le reintegro el excedente, es mi orgullo y eso nadie me lo puede quitar porque siento satisfaccion en obrar conforme pienso. Y es por ello que hablo de la forma como lo hago. Me siento con autoridad moral para decirlo de tal manera.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 29, 2012)

No confundan falsificar ni plagiar con descargarse algo de la Web....



Dejemos de referirnos a esos chantas que venden en las micros porquerías que muchas veces no traen nada grabado....



O quizá yo me estoy confundiendo..... de qué estamos hablando?


----------



## asherar (Ene 29, 2012)

Este conflicto acerca de los derechos sobre las obras en internet, y la repercusión y respuesta que 
ha tenido, representa un punto de quiebre en la historia de la informática y de la red. 
Además muestra que es el momento de pensar una INICIATIVA que redefina en términos actuales TODA la 
situación de la informática, no sólo sobre el software sino también sobre el hardware y los derechos 
del individuo que están relacionados.
Recordemos el proyecto "una computadora por niño", de lo que alguna vez ya se ha escrito en el foro.

Me parece que como apunte, hay algunas cosas por las que se debería empezar a presionar a los que 
hacen las leyes. En una palabra devolverle al "poder" *su caballo de troya*, con una visión integral 
del problema, ganándole de mano a su visión sólo "mercantilista" del asunto. 
No como rebelión, cuando nos encontramos acorralados, sino como una iniciativa nacida en la comunidad 
global, e impulsadas por ella misma. 

Algunos ejemplos: 


*1.- Derecho al harware, al software y a la educación informática. * 

En el mundo de hoy en día el acceso a la informática es casi imprescindible. 
Luego de garantizar los medios de subsistencia más elementales, un estado moderno debería 
garantizar, además, el acceso a los medios informáticos como parte de la educación formal 
(no como una imposición, sino como una posibilidad). 
Esta garantía debería facilitar en alguna forma el acceso a:

.- la posesión de un medio físico propio (pc, netbook, tablet, etc.) convenientemente equipado con 
un sistema operativo y un conjunto de herramientas básicas, 

.- los medios de intercambio de información (internet), o cualquiera que los reemplace en el 
futuro, mediante cibers de acceso gratuito ubicados en bibliotecas o escuelas públicas, 

.- la protección informática, p. ej. hacia los abusos como falsificación de la identidad, spam, 
virus, etc. 


*2.- Actualización del Derecho en los aspectos del acceso a la información.*

El Derecho debería actualizarse de raíz, no emparchar ni enredar más las cosas amplificando 
las zonas grises, que ya existen, sino decididamente poner el Derecho al día, definiendo los 
nuevos límites con una terminología actual y específica. Entre otras cosas para garantizar 
eficientemente la libertad de intercambio con o sin lucro de toda la información que produzca 
un individuo (tema actual). 


*3.- Información y educación, para disponer de la propia creación intelectual.* 

La interrelación de la red nos convierte si o si en generadores y/o interambiadores de información. 
Priorizando el conocimiento del individuo sobre sus derechos se lo protegería de cualquier influencia 
o condicionamiento corporativo, evitándose de plano todo intento de SOPAs o PIPAs en el futuro. 


Qué bueno sería que los países firmaran acuerdos internacionales para esto y no para inyectarnos  
de prepo con vacunas vencidas o tramposas (yo no me olvido de la gripe A). 


Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 29, 2012)

san google cambia sus políticas a partir del 1 de marzo http://www.google.com/policies/
tendrá algo que ver con la sopa?


----------



## Dano (Ene 29, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> san google cambia sus políticas a partir del 1 de marzo http://www.google.com/policies/
> tendrá algo que ver con la sopa?



No se si tendrá que ver con SOPA pero con la avalancha producida por el FBI de seguro que si.

Los muchachos del FBI sabían lo que iba a pasar con el golpe a MU, por ahora por lo visto les va saliendo bien. (lamentablemente)


----------



## asherar (Ene 29, 2012)

Les va a funcionar realmente si logran hacer valer su legislación restrictiva fuera de sus fronteras, 
es decir si encuentran cipayos, como en Nueva Zelandia. 
Por eso la movida lógica sería radicar los servidores en otros países no adeptos.
Uno se pregunta qué habrá realmente atrás de todo esto.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 29, 2012)

buenos puntos hammer ;


Hammer Facer dijo:


> Las discográficas.... ponen los precios que les salen de las criadillas. .


 
esos si , por eso se supone que montamos gobiernos y incluso se han hecho leyes anti monopolicas.
tambien se podria poner de ejemplo a bill gates que te impone cada 2 años programas nuevos.
pero para eso estan las leyes.
y fijate que con esto que estamso hablando vemso que *hay un mercado libre* un nicho que nadie ocupa. .------ ¿ por que ?? 
y es el de crear paginas web en las que cada cantante que quiera se publicite en esa pagina, como ya puse de ejemplo mas atras.
y reciba el 80 o el 90 % de las ganancias o el 70 .... lo que sea pero este claro y pactado en forma transparente y asi cualquiera pueda bajar las coanciones a 1 dolar o unos pocos dolares.

forma mas facil y amigable de moverles el piso a las discograficas........IMPOSIBLE.

igual.......algun puntito queda, por que las discograficas deben seguro proveer de estudios de grabacion, pero bueno, supongo que hay gente que posee estudios mas o menos decentes en cada pais y pueden alquilarlo, o anunciarlo en esa misma pagina web, la cual tendria los datos de estudios de grabacion en cada pais, precios de alquiler , etc.

listo .................. no hace falta violencia ni nada.
ahora ........... la gran pregunta:
por que no se hacen esos ??? 

por que estamos todos puteando a el FBI y a las discograficas ??
por que el unico que hizo algo fue megaup . que mezclo lo correcto ( bajar datos partiuculares y libres ) con lo incorrecto (dar lugar a "compartir" datos que NO son libres , que tienen dueño , que tienen derechos ) para llenarse de $$$$-




Hammer Facer dijo:


> Si el contratista buscara profesionales realmente calificados.... le costaría más y ganaría menos. El huevo o la gallina.
> 
> .


exacto , la eterna carrera para muchisima gente .
y si el cliente cuando a los 3 meses descubre que el contratista le hizo un trabajo de mierda lo denuncia , pues la cosa cambia.
y si el cliente se pone a mover el culo y contrata el a la gente en vez de ser comodo y dejarselo todo a un contratista..............tambien .




Hammer Facer dijo:


> (el caso de la SGAE en España, cuyo presidente fue detenido por malversación de fondos).
> 
> Si el contratista buscara profesionales realmente calificados.... le costaría más y ganaría menos.
> 
> ...


 
fijate cuantas veecs pones lo mismo que yo:
todo el mundo es igual, si no es uno ser aotro, pero todos aprovechan, el trabajo es intentar mejorar, crecer, tener *MAASSSSS* .

el señor que por error le pagan el triple, vos decis que a un señor de clase media nunca le alcanza, es comote digo , seguro nunca le alcanzara (y mas si es casado ) :
mas plata puede ser comprar un auto, cambiar muebles, mudarse, irse de vacaciones, poder tener obra social buena, chicos a mejor escuela, ...........la lista es interminable.
y te aseguro que cuanta mas plata tengas mas cosas encontraras en que gastarla.

usa sera destronado, pero muerto un rey .........vive otro.
o acaso viste en la historia casos en que no haya sido asi , y mas en la sociedad moderna.



*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- *
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*





el-rey-julien dijo:


> no yo estoy diciendo que los piratas que venden peliculas truchas y las editoriales truchas ,me parece que yo estoy un poco confundido
> mejor me reseeto


 
don lemur:
aca erstan imaginando una web confiable, libre de virus.
legal.
en la cual podes bajar windows 2014 por 5 dolares (bajarla, desde tu PC, ) 
lo mismo que la musica , o libros.
todo legal.
y cada vez que haces click se le anota una compra al creador de ese programa o cancion .

vos no tenes que comprar un cd, ni un libro de papel , ni un cassete , LO BAJAS .
en forma segura.

no hay nad a que fabricar.
es como el que hizo aca en el foro el programador enigma o cualquier otro artilugio que tiene un monton de electrones atrapados.
el señor lo actualiza EN SU CASA y lo cuelga.
lo mejora, le mandan consultasd e problemas, los soluciona, y lo cuelga.
y lo tiene siempre actualizado desde su casa , en la web susodicha.

y vos tranqui........sabes que esta en esa web.
queres meterlo en otra compu ?? vas y lo bajas por un par de dolares.

el señor que lo hizo es feliz por que su cuenta sube :
1 U$
2 U$
.
.
.

.12348 U$ 

el de la web tambien por que gana un porcentaje.
y el FBI se puede decicar a perseguir ladrones o a investigar que paso de verdad con las torres gemelas.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 30, 2012)

quien fue el turro numero 3 que voto a que si esta a favor de la s.o.p.a ?????
me pregunto yo
respeto la opinión,no sea cosa que se me enojen y tenga que administrar una cucharada del frasco numero 13


----------



## Ley de Watt (Ene 30, 2012)

Si a usted no le gusta la SOPA, tranquilo que se enfrio y no le daran . . .
Si a usted no le gusta la PIPA, nada de nervios que no da señales de humo . . .
Pero si alguien le muestra el ACTA: ¿compartir informacion en internet, te convierte en un pirata informatico?.

http://www.stopp-acta.info/espanol/home/home.html

http://co.levelup.juegos.yahoo.net/articulos/17389/Que-es-ACTA-y-como-afectara-tu-uso-de-Internet/

< < < < = = = = - - - - = = = = > > > >

Otra estocada para megaupload, los archivos seran borrados en esta semana. Este sera otro precedente para los futuros negocios tipo megaupload:

http://cnnespanol.cnn.com/2012/01/30/los-archivos-de-megaupload-podrian-ser-borrados-esta-semana/


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 30, 2012)

no a la ley S.O.P.A... si a la ley C.A.L.D.O (culeros americanos legalizen descargas online)


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 30, 2012)

*Cállate, ahí viene el comercial.










Si no lo vemos es como robar la señal!


















Si no compran mi discoooooooooo......  ♪ ♫








.... Al Qaeda..... ganará. ♪ ♫
















*


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 30, 2012)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> *Cállate, ahí viene el comercial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandob (Ene 31, 2012)

http://www.rtve.es/television/20120125/documentos-como-empezar-una-revolucion/492567.shtml

vean por ejemplo del minuto 38 al 40 , *la importancia de internet* , veran por que los gobiernos quieren controlar cada vez mas .


si alguien encuentra el texto resumido de las 198 formas que lo cuelgue, seguro que es libre.



Un retrato de Gene Sharp, autor del manual "De la dictadura a la democracia"



SOPA es solo la punta , y megaup es un mal ejemplo, megaup es una empresa vergonzante que ni hace ni muestra lo que es INTERNET.
*INTERNET es mucho mas valioso y importante que* lo que representaba megaup y el bajar peliculas.
por eso no estoy a favor de megaup., ni de la SOPA.


----------



## oswaldo10 (Feb 1, 2012)

la internet y lo que ella lleva es un bien comun


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 2, 2012)

oswaldo10 dijo:


> la internet y lo que ella lleva es un bien comun


es una herramienta, se puede usar bien o mal, como cualquier otra


----------



## fernandob (Feb 2, 2012)

exacto helminito  por eso hay que tener cuidado .

puede ser un bien comun o un mal comun .


----------



## Uro (Feb 2, 2012)

-------------------------------------------



Tacatomon dijo:


>


----------



## fernandob (Feb 3, 2012)

les voy a contar una anecdota, que iria a anecdotas de profesion.
pero la quiero mejor aca.
por que aca estoy poniendo o mostrando como es la gente, algo que muchos no creen.
creen que solo es cosa de ser justos, como si "justo" fuese algo que es universal, algo que todoos lo vemos igual.

tengo un cliente, no importa quien o de que , pero es una persona que paga sueldos y maneja dinero y maneja dinero de otros.
es un tema siempre muy discutido, el que maneja dinero de otros suele ser sinverguenza y ladron (claro, este tambien ) .
digamso que es un politico , por decir algo .
que maneja el dinero de un cowntry .

este señor hace asi:
cuando una señora de una casa necesita un plomero lo llama y le pide si le puede mandar el que conoce.
este va y hace el tabajo y como el trabajo es particular de esa señora, pues le cobra a esa señora.

luego , charlando este hombre le dice: quedate tranquila, que yo voy a pasar ese trabajo como gasto de el country asi no te pones con ese gato y recuperas al plata.

la señora feliz.
el se gano a una señora.
el se gano a una COMPLICE ESTUPIDA.

Por que el , luego lo hara con otras y esa señora pagara el trabajo que no le coresponde de otras.
pero no solo eso, luego termina enciuma cobrando mas y va para su bolsillo.

el plomero, se la tiene que aguantar o sino se queda sin trabajo.

*pero aca lo que quiero mostrar es la la gente comun , a esas señoras y señores que viven en ese country .*
*todos dicen que esta caro todo, que el que adminsitra es un ladron , que debe robar.*
*pero cuando ese supuesto ladron les ofrece engañar A FAVOR DE ELLA .*
*ahi dice que si esa señora y se vuelve complice.*

complice tonta, por que si piensa se da cuenta que hoy le fue a su favor pero mil veces sera en su contra.

es la tentacion que se hace presente, de estar de el otro lado y decimos SI.
y no quiero hablar de la sarta de EXCUSAS QUE uno luego escucha justificando lo injustificable.

asi somos, y la web es nuestra, de nosotros.
nos quejamos de el ladron , pero cuando nos ofrecen algo robado a 1/10 de su valor aprovechamos la oferta.
y si encima , nos ofrecen eso GRATIS, pues que se acabo, no hay mas que hablar, lo votamos,es nuestro amigo.
eso es lo que hacia megaup.
eso es lo que hacemos nosotros.

y es por que somos debiles que el FBI y las gandes corporaciones nos quieren joder.


----------



## asherar (Feb 8, 2012)

Está claro que  esta movida del "FVI" muestra el alcance que incluso SIN SOPA pueden llegar 
a tener como organismo de control cuando algo afecta sus intereses. 
Claro que el efecto no deseado es que deteriora la imagen de esa cosa medio imprecisa que 
es la NUBE. 
Esto lo digo a partir de la idea que tengo como alguien del montón, sin mayor detalle técnico del tema. 
Quiero decir que ahora no me da confianza andar subiendo cosas a una "nube" a la que 
luego estos tipos tienen acceso irrestricto solo invocando una excusa legal.


----------



## mcrven (Feb 8, 2012)

sp_27 dijo:


> Según esta noticia, los grandes van a protestar
> Google, Facebook y Twitter cerrarán sus sitios



Y los usuarios de esos sitios... NOS JO...ROBAMOS.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿¿¿ Que lo que ???
> 
> Si la Dea funcionara adecuadamente no tendrian ni para fumar zarzaparrilla . . .  o sea que lo único es que cambia de dueños . . . .



Dosme.... De cada $$$ en droga que se vende un USA, 60 cts., van a las arcas de la DEA, IRC, etc, etc...

La DEA no va a funcionar, a nadie le interesa que eso funcione.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 17, 2012)

¿Justicia o Injusticia?


----------

